# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն > Միջազգային քաղաքականություն >  Ահաբեկչություն Փարիզում

## Chuk

Արտակարգ դրություն: Տասնյակ զոհեր: Արտակարգ դրություն:

Էս էն ա, ինչ հիմա կատարվում ա Ֆրանսիայում: 

Սենց թեմաներում նախաբան գրելը բարդ ա, բայց վստահ եմ, որ շատերն ունեն կարծիքներ, ինչպես նաև կան նորություններ, որոնցով պետք է ստեղ կիսվել:

----------


## Lusina

http://www.cbsnews.com/live/

Հ.Գ. Սրիկա են լրիվ, ուրբաթ երեկո են ընտրել, լիքը ուսանողներ (և ոչ միայն) կան դրսերում,  բոլորը փորձում են ծանոթների մասին տեղեկություններ հավաքել.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մարդ չգիտի էլ ինչ ասի... Մեկ մտածում եմ՝ ծանոթներովս հետաքրքրվեմ, մեկ էլ՝ բա անծանոթնե՞րը:

----------


## Chuk

> Մարդ չգիտի էլ ինչ ասի... Մեկ մտածում եմ՝ ծանոթներովս հետաքրքրվեմ, մեկ էլ՝ բա անծանոթնե՞րը:


Բյուր, ցանկացած զոհ ա ցավոտ: Բայց ինձ թվում ա, որ բնական ա, որ ամեն մեկս առաջին հերթին մեր ծանոթներով հետաքրքրվենք:

----------

Lusina (14.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Ֆեյսբուքի «արձագանքը» հետաքրքիր ու լավն էր, չգիտեմ՝ առաջի՞ն անգամ, թե՞ չէ:
Իմ ֆրանսաբնակ ընկերներից երկուսն արդեն, նոր հնարավորության շնորհիվ, նշել են, որ իրենց հետ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է.

https://www.facebook.com/safetycheck...error_attacks/

----------

Enipra (14.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ֆեյսբուքի «արձագանքը» հետաքրքիր ու լավն էր, չգիտեմ՝ առաջի՞ն անգամ, թե՞ չէ:
> Իմ ֆրանսաբնակ ընկերներից երկուսն արդեն, նոր հնարավորության շնորհիվ, նշել են, որ իրենց հետ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/safetycheck...error_attacks/


Իրոք լավ բան են մտածել: Ես ֆրանսաբնակ ընկերներ չունեմ, բայց երկու հոգի էս պահին էնտեղ են, որոնցից մեկը նշել ա, որ նորմալ ա:

----------


## Շինարար

Համենայն դեպս, ասեմ՝ հենց միանգամից փախստականների առաջ դռները փակելը անընդունելի եմ համարում: Ոնց որ հատուկ սպասեին, որ էդ հայտարարությունն անեն: Իկս էդ ամեն ինչը իմ համոզմամբ Իսլամիստներին ավելի ա հզորացնում, այսինքն՝ ո՞ւր եք փախչում սիրելիներս, ձեզ ոչ մեկ չի ընդունելու, միացեք մեզ: Առանց փախստականների էլ բոլոր եվրոպական երկրներում էլ իրանք ոնց որ իրանց բջիջներն ունեն ու կարողանում են իրանց զազրելի գործերը անեն: Ես ոտքերս անկեղծ թուլանում են էսպիսի լուրեր լսելիս, բայց Ֆրանսիայի պատասխանը ոչ ադեկվատ ա միանշանակ, ընդ որում դեռ հաստատ չգիտեն, չգիտեին՝ ով են, ինչ են:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Համենայն դեպս, ասեմ՝ հենց միանգամից փախստականների առաջ դռները փակելը անընդունելի եմ համարում: Ոնց որ հատուկ սպասեին, որ էդ հայտարարությունն անեն: Իկս էդ ամեն ինչը իմ համոզմամբ Իսլամիստներին ավելի ա հզորացնում, այսինքն՝ ո՞ւր եք փախչում սիրելիներս, ձեզ ոչ մեկ չի ընդունելու, միացեք մեզ: Առանց փախստականների էլ բոլոր եվրոպական երկրներում էլ իրանք ոնց որ իրանց բջիջներն ունեն ու կարողանում են իրանց զազրելի գործերը անեն: Ես ոտքերս անկեղծ թուլանում են էսպիսի լուրեր լսելիս, բայց Ֆրանսիայի պատասխանը ոչ ադեկվատ ա միանշանակ, ընդ որում դեռ հաստատ չգիտեն, չգիտեին՝ ով են, ինչ են:


Շին, բայց արդյոք սահմանները փակելը փախստականներով ա պայմանավորված, թե իրավիճակը կանտրոլի տակ պահելու համար ա արվում:

----------


## Chuk

> Համենայն դեպս, ասեմ՝ հենց միանգամից փախստականների առաջ դռները փակելը անընդունելի եմ համարում: Ոնց որ հատուկ սպասեին, որ էդ հայտարարությունն անեն: Իկս էդ ամեն ինչը իմ համոզմամբ Իսլամիստներին ավելի ա հզորացնում, այսինքն՝ ո՞ւր եք փախչում սիրելիներս, ձեզ ոչ մեկ չի ընդունելու, միացեք մեզ: Առանց փախստականների էլ բոլոր եվրոպական երկրներում էլ իրանք ոնց որ իրանց բջիջներն ունեն ու կարողանում են իրանց զազրելի գործերը անեն: Ես ոտքերս անկեղծ թուլանում են էսպիսի լուրեր լսելիս, բայց Ֆրանսիայի պատասխանը ոչ ադեկվատ ա միանշանակ, ընդ որում դեռ հաստատ չգիտեն, չգիտեին՝ ով են, ինչ են:


Շին, կոնկրետ տեքստ-բան չեմ կարդացել, հպանցիկ կարդացել եմ սահման փակելու մասին: Սենց իրավիճակում դա խիստ ադեկվատ որոշում ա, որն ուղղված չի փախստականների դեմ: Արտակարգ դրության ժամանակ միշտ են նման սահմանափակումներ լինում: Եթե արտակարգ դրության հարթումից հետո փախստականների մուտքն արգելվի, նոր քո գրածն իմաստ կունենա:  Եթե ինչ-որ բան թերի գիտեմ, ու կոնկրետ հայտարարվել ա, որ փախստականների դեմ ա սա, ասա, իմանամ, իսկապես կոնկրետ տեքստը չեմ տեսել:

----------


## Lusina

> Համենայն դեպս, ասեմ՝ հենց միանգամից փախստականների առաջ դռները փակելը անընդունելի եմ համարում: Ոնց որ հատուկ սպասեին, որ էդ հայտարարությունն անեն: Իկս էդ ամեն ինչը իմ համոզմամբ Իսլամիստներին ավելի ա հզորացնում, այսինքն՝ ո՞ւր եք փախչում սիրելիներս, ձեզ ոչ մեկ չի ընդունելու, միացեք մեզ: Առանց փախստականների էլ բոլոր եվրոպական երկրներում էլ իրանք ոնց որ իրանց բջիջներն ունեն ու կարողանում են իրանց զազրելի գործերը անեն: Ես ոտքերս անկեղծ թուլանում են էսպիսի լուրեր լսելիս, բայց Ֆրանսիայի պատասխանը ոչ ադեկվատ ա միանշանակ, ընդ որում դեռ հաստատ չգիտեն, չգիտեին՝ ով են, ինչ են:


Բայց էդ ժամանակավոր որոշու՞մ չի, Շին. 
Ինձ թվում ա ահագին նորմալ ա , որ էս դեպքից ընդամենը 2 շաբաթ հետո չեն ուզում փախստականներին ընդունել.

----------


## Lusina

Հետաքրքիր ա, մարդիկ իրանց հիմնն են երգում ստադիոնից դուրս գալուց․

----------

Chuk (14.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Հա, էդ ուրիշ, ես նոր եմ տուն մտել, դեռ դեպքերի մեծ մասին հետիս ապրողի ներկայացրածով եմ տեղյակ: Բայց Օլանդի ելույթն եմ փնտրում, կոնկրետ տեսնեմ ինչ ա ասել:

----------


## Շինարար

> Բայց էդ ժամանակավոր որոշու՞մ չի, Շին. 
> Ինձ թվում ա ահագին նորմալ ա , որ էս դեպքից ընդամենը 2 շաբաթ հետո չեն ուզում փախստականներին ընդունել.


Օքեյ, եթե ընդամենը երկու շաբաթով ա, էդ ուրիշ բան: Օլանդի ելույթը կա՞ բայց ինչ-որ տեղ: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ բառացի ինչ ա ասել:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Օքեյ, եթե ընդամենը երկու շաբաթով ա, էդ ուրիշ բան: Օլանդի ելույթը կա՞ բայց ինչ-որ տեղ: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ բառացի ինչ ա ասել:


Չգիտեմ՝ բառացի ինչ ա ասել, բայց որևէ լրատվամիջոց փախստական բառը չի նշում: Մենակ ասվում ա, որ արտակարգ դրություն ա հայտարարել, ու սահմանները փակվում են:

----------

Chuk (14.11.2015)

----------


## Lusina

> Հա, էդ ուրիշ, ես նոր եմ տուն մտել, դեռ դեպքերի մեծ մասին հետիս ապրողի ներկայացրածով եմ տեղյակ: Բայց Օլանդի ելույթն եմ փնտրում, կոնկրետ տեսնեմ ինչ ա ասել:


Ես BBC-ի կայքում լսեցի իրա ելույթը, բոլոր մանրամասները չեմ հիշում, էդ ընթացքում ավելի շատ հետևում էի,  թե հանրակացարանի ժողովուրդը ինչ ա գրում  ֆբ-ում. Կոնկրետ ինքը մենակ էս պահին սահմանը պակելու մասին ասեց, փախստականների մասին մեկնաբանողներն էին շատը խոսում.

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս ա ելույթը:

----------

Շինարար (14.11.2015)

----------


## Lusina

> Օքեյ, եթե ընդամենը երկու շաբաթով ա, էդ ուրիշ բան: Օլանդի ելույթը կա՞ բայց ինչ-որ տեղ: Հետաքրքիր ա՝ բառացի ինչ ա ասել:


Փորձեմ գտնել․ 
Հ․Գ․ Ոչ թե ասում էին, որ 2 շաբաթով հետաձգում են, այլ ասում էին, որ 2 շաբաթ հետո պատրաստվում էին ընդունել փախստականներին, հիմա հարց ա՝ կընդունե՞ն էս դեպքերից հետո, թե՞ չէ․

----------


## Շինարար

> Ես BBC-ի կայքում լսեցի իրա ելույթը, բոլոր մանրամասները չեմ հիշում, էդ ընթացքում ավելի շատ հետևում էի,  թե հանրակացարանի ժողովուրդը ինչ ա գրում  ֆբ-ում. Կոնկրետ ինքը մենակ էս պահին սահմանը պակելու մասին ասեց, փախստականների մասին մեկնաբանողներն էին շատը խոսում.


Լավ, դեռ կլինի, կտեսնենք, որովհետև տնկիցս հես ա՝ ասում ա՝ ասավ՝ որ մարդիկ չգան մեր երկիրը բան,  ինքը իհարկե մի քիչ ֆանտազյոր ա, բայց չեմ կարծում, թե  էս էդ դեպքն ա, որ ստեղծագործի:

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ, դեռ կլինի, կտեսնենք, որովհետև տնկիցս հես ա՝ ասում ա՝ ասավ՝ որ մարդիկ չգան մեր երկիրը բան,  ինքը իհարկե մի քիչ ֆանտազյոր ա, բայց չեմ կարծում, թե  էս էդ դեպքն ա, որ ստեղծագործի:


Կարող ա մեկնաբանություններ ա լսել, Շին  :Smile: 
Որտև սահման փակելը հաստատ որպես փախստականների առաջ մուտք փակել մեկնաբանողներ լինելու են:
Առանց խորանալու, թե կոնկրետ ինչ ա:

----------

Շինարար (14.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էս ա ելույթը:


Ok,


> We must guarantee that no one can come in to commit any act.


Հա, բայց պարզ ա, էս դեպքի մասով ա ասում,չնայած էլի տրամաբանական չի,մենակ շեշտեր՝ չփախչենը, հերիք էր, բայց եթե իրոք արգելեն փախստականների մուտքը ոչ մի տրամաբանություն չեմ գտնում: Մի խոսքով, ահավոր դեպքեր են կատարվում աշխարհում: Ու մարդ լուծումը չի գտնում: Ու չի հասկանում,թե խի էլի, լավ որ ի՞նչ:

----------


## Lusina

> Լավ, դեռ կլինի, կտեսնենք, որովհետև տնկիցս հես ա՝ ասում ա՝ ասավ՝ որ մարդիկ չգան մեր երկիրը բան,  ինքը իհարկե մի քիչ ֆանտազյոր ա, բայց չեմ կարծում, թե  էս էդ դեպքն ա, որ ստեղծագործի:


Էս ա իրա ասածը դրա հետ կապված, Շին․
“The second decision I have taken is to close the borders. *We must guarantee that no one can come in to commit any act*. And at the same time those who may have committed crimes can be arrested if they try to leave the country.”

Չեմ պաշտպանում, շատերից եմ ստեղ լսել, որ բողոքեն իրանից, բայց կոնկրետ էս դեպքում մի քիչ առաջ են ընկել․

----------

Շինարար (14.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Բայց ես էդ մանրամասները չգիտեի, փաստորեն երկու շաբաթից Ֆրանսիան փախստականներին ընդունելու էր: Ոնց որ հատուկ փախստականների դեմ արվի, ստացվում ա:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս էլ ուղիղ եթեր:

----------


## Lusina

> Բայց ես էդ մանրամասները չգիտեի, փաստորեն երկու շաբաթից Ֆրանսիան փախստականներին ընդունելու էր: Ոնց որ հատուկ փախստականների դեմ արվի, ստացվում ա:


Ես իմ ասածի վրա շատ չէի հիմնվի Շին, կարող ա սխալ եմ հասկացել, խառն էի էդ պահին, փորձում էինք հասկանալ՝ ով ա դրսում, ով ա ապահով․

----------


## Enipra

Էնպիսի պահ ա, որ երկար գրելու ոչ հավես կա, ոչ տրամադրություն: Շոկային վիճակ ա էստեղ, վերջին մի 4 ժամը հեռուստացույցից 1 մետր չենք հեռացել: 
Պաշտոնական թվերը երևի վաղը կլինեն, բայց էս պահին ասում են 118 զոհ, լիքը վիրավորներ, 7 տարբեր ահաբեկչական ակտ, արտակարգ դրություն պետության ամբողջ տարածքում (վերջին անգամ եղել ա 1961թ.): Պարզ չի, թե ահաբեկիչները քանի հոգի են եղել, ոստիկանական գործողությունների արդյունքում քանիսն են վնասազերծվել, քանիսն են դեռ ազատության մեջ, տեղեկատվությունը շատ խառն ա: Ամեն դեպքում անընդհատ զգուշացնում են տանից դուրս գալ միայն ծայրահեղ անհրաժեշտության դեպքում:

Սահամնների փակումը, ես էլ դեռ չեմ հասկանում, թե կոնկրետ ինչ ա նշանակում, բայց ըստ Օլանդի նոր վտանգի մուտքը ու հնարավոր ազատության մեջ գտնվող ահաբեկիչների ելքը կանխարգելելու համար ա: Չնայած նոր նայում էի, Էյր Ֆրանսի թռիչքներն էս պահին նորմալ ընթանում են: Ամեն դեպքում հաստատ ժամանակավոր բնույթ ա կրում:

Իսկ Ֆեյսբուքի էդ նոր ֆունկցիան իրոք շատ օգտակար ա, անսպասելի էր: Էս էն պահն ա, որ իրոք լիքը ընկեր/կոլեգա/բարեկամ սմս են գրում, որպիսություն հարցնում, էսպես մի քլիքով ահագին մարդու տեղյակ ես պահում, դու էլ արագ տեղեկանում մյուսներից: Ապրի Ֆեյսբուքը:

Մի խոսքով, փորձենք քնել ու հուսանք, որ էսքանով գոնե կավարտվեն էս անգամվա դեպքերը:

----------

Arpine (14.11.2015), Cassiopeia (14.11.2015), Chuk (14.11.2015), Lusina (14.11.2015), Yevuk (14.11.2015), Շինարար (14.11.2015)

----------


## Cassiopeia

Ինձ թվում ա, էս տեռակտը նախօրոք մտածված բան ա ու Օլանդի ելույթը ավելի ուշ ա եղել, քան սրա մտահղացումը:

----------


## Rammstein

Ահավորն էն խոսքը չի, էս ի՞նչ ա կատարվում…
Պետք ա Ֆրանսիան (ու էս առումով ռիսկային մյուս բոլոր երկրները) ամեն գնով ապահովեն իրենց ժողովրդի անվտանգությունը, նույնիսկ եթե դրա համար պետք ա մի կողմ դնել կրոնի ազատությունը ու ինչ-որ ուրիշ ազատություններ: Մարդկանց անվտանգությունը պիտի էդ ամենից վեր լինի:

----------


## Arpine

> Ես իմ ասածի վրա շատ չէի հիմնվի Շին, կարող ա սխալ եմ հասկացել, խառն էի էդ պահին, փորձում էինք հասկանալ՝ ով ա դրսում, ով ա ապահով․



Նույնիսկ եթե ֆրանսիան հայտարարած չլիներ էն մասին որ ընդունելու ա փախստականներին, Էստեղ որոշ բաներ իրար հետ ուղղակի չի համընկնում․ Եթե էդ էսպես կոչված ահաբեկիչները տվյալ ակտերը իրականացրել են նրա պատճառով իբր ֆրանսիան չի ընդունում Սիրիացի փախստականներին, էդ դեպքում ովքե՞ր են պատճառը որ Սիրիայում մարդիկ լքում են իրենց երկիրը։ Միթե՞ նույն մարդկանց պատճառով չեն սիրիայից փախչում։ Եթե նրանք պայքարում են նրա համար որ փախստաականներին ընդունեն, մարդիկ նորմալ ապրեն փրկվեն դրա համար տասնյակ մարդիկ են սպանո՞ւմ։ Կամ էդ դեպքերը իրար հետ կապ չունեն, կամ ահաբեկիչների ուզածը հեչ էլ էն չի ինչ մտածում ենք։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս ա, ISIS-ն ա:

Ֆեյսբուքում նոր տեսա, մեկը գրել էր, թե սա կազմակերպված ակտ էր, որ փախստականներին էլ ներս չթողնեն: Առանց ներվ քայքայելու ջնջեցի ընկերներիս միջից:

----------

Arpine (14.11.2015), Lusina (14.11.2015), Աթեիստ (14.11.2015), Շինարար (14.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Էս ա, ISIS-ն ա:
> 
> Ֆեյսբուքում նոր տեսա, մեկը գրել էր, թե սա կազմակերպված ակտ էր, որ փախստականներին էլ ներս չթողնեն: Առանց ներվ քայքայելու ջնջեցի ընկերներիս միջից:


Ես ֆյեսբուքի համըդնհանուր ատելությունից ինֆարկտ եմ ստանում, պիտի էլ մոտիկ-հեռու չասեմ, չնայած վերջին տասն օրը տասը հոգու ջնջել եմ

----------


## Ներսես_AM

*ՈՒՇԱԴՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ։ ՏԵՍԱՆՅՈՒԹԸ ՊԱՐՈՒՆԱԿՈՒՄ Է ԴԱԺԱՆ ՏԵՍԱՐԱՆՆԵՐ։ ՀՂԻՆԵՐԻՆ, ԵՐԵԽԵՔԻՆ ՈՒ ՏՊԱՎՈՐՎՈՂՆԵՐԻՆ ԱՎԵԼԻ ԼԱՎ Է ՉՆԱՅԵԼ*


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*

----------

Bruno (15.11.2015), Աթեիստ (15.11.2015)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էս տղեն հեռախոսով խոսելուց ա եղել։ Ֆուտբոլի մարզադաշտի մոտ պայթյունից հետո հեռախոսը կյանքը փրկել ա։ Բեկորը լռվել ա հեռախոսի մեջ։

----------

Աթեիստ (15.11.2015), Շինարար (15.11.2015)

----------


## Արշակ

Ոնց հասկացա նույն օրը միաժամանակ նմանատիպ տեռորիստական ակցիաներ եղել են Փարիզում, Բեյրութում ու Բաղդադում։ Բայց վերջին երկուսի մասին ոչ առանձնապես լուրեր կան, ոչ էլ մարդիկ խոսում են դրանց մասին։ Մենակ էսօրվա վերջում որոշ մարդիկ սկսեցին գրել ֆբում։ Ինքս էլ շատ բան չգիտեմ։ Բոլորիս ուշադրության կենտրոնը Փարիզն ա, ահավոր բաներ են տեղի ունեցել, անընդհատ հետևում ենք, որ ինչ–որ նորություն իմանանք Փարիզից։ Կարծես նորմալ ա․ Փարիզի համար էդ արտասովոր երևույթ ա, իսկ էն մյուս կողմերում էդ արդեն սովորական ա թվում, որտև խառը տարածքներ են, հա էլ տենց բաներ են լինում։ Բայց արդյո՞ք նորմալ ա մարդու կյանքի արժեքի տենց տարբեր ընկալումը

----------


## Աթեիստ

> *Почему теракт в Париже и теракт в Багдаде – не одно и то же*
> 
> 14 ноября 2015 - 21:11 AMT
> *PanARMENIAN.Net* - Любой теракт – трагедия, и жизнь француза и иракца, христианина и мусульманина равны с точки зрения любой нерасистской этики и системы ценностей. Но так уж сложилось, что после каких-то трагедий люди по всему свету несут цветы к посольствам и ставят траурные аватарки в соцсетях, а какие-то проходят незамеченными. И каждый раз, когда кто-то выходит с лозунгом «Я-Шарли» или «Я-Париж», или «Освободите наших девочек», следует ответ – «где вы были с вашим состраданием, когда взрывали/убивали/похищали других?».
> Обычно за этим следуют обвинения в расизме, раболепии перед Западом, избирательном гуманизме и так далее. В случае с парижским терактом хор обвинений становится громче за счет случившихся почти одновременно терактов в Бейруте и Багдаде. Но реальные причины такого поведения чересчур сложны, чтобы объяснить их всего лишь подобной простой конструкцией.
> Всего за 20 дней до парижской атаки – 23 октября, Франция пережила еще одну трагедию с большим количеством жертв. Авария автобуса у Жиронды унесла жизни более сорока человек. К слову, самая большая авария в стране с 1982 года. Где были люди с табличками «Я Жиронда», «Молитесь за Жиронду» и цветы у французских посольств. Где был обратный лагерь, обвиняющий шокированных в лицемерной скорби на фоне ежедневных смертей на дорогах, допустим, в Индии?
> А их не было. Не было по той причине, что автокатастрофа, сколь значимой она бы ни была, кажется зрителю явлением тривиальным. Шум поднимает не смерть французов как таковая, а гибель в результате терактов во Франции. Событие – не в факте смерти, а в причине гибели людей.
> В отличие от тихой Франции, на Ближнем Востоке теракты, к сожалению, давно перестали быть чем-то экстраординарным. В Ливане они происходят, в Турции или в Ираке, стороннему наблюдателю не особо понятно и важно. Зритель давно выучил, что в этом регионе вечная война и всегда что-то взрывается.
> Зритель перестанет сочувствовать французам только в том случае, если подобные атаки посыпаются одна за другой. Тогда ему надоест картинка. Когда взрывы во французской столице перестанут быть чем-то особо странным, когда Париж превратится в условный Багдад, зритель зевнет и начнет ждать нового. Остается надеяться, что Париж до такого состояния не скатится никогда.
> ...



http://www.panarmenian.net/rus/news/200659/

----------

Lion (16.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ոնց հասկացա նույն օրը միաժամանակ նմանատիպ տեռորիստական ակցիաներ եղել են Փարիզում, Բեյրութում ու Բաղդադում։ Բայց վերջին երկուսի մասին ոչ առանձնապես լուրեր կան, ոչ էլ մարդիկ խոսում են դրանց մասին։ Մենակ էսօրվա վերջում որոշ մարդիկ սկսեցին գրել ֆբում։ Ինքս էլ շատ բան չգիտեմ։ Բոլորիս ուշադրության կենտրոնը Փարիզն ա, ահավոր բաներ են տեղի ունեցել, անընդհատ հետևում ենք, որ ինչ–որ նորություն իմանանք Փարիզից։ Կարծես նորմալ ա․ Փարիզի համար էդ արտասովոր երևույթ ա, իսկ էն մյուս կողմերում էդ արդեն սովորական ա թվում, որտև խառը տարածքներ են, հա էլ տենց բաներ են լինում։ Բայց արդյո՞ք նորմալ ա մարդու կյանքի արժեքի տենց տարբեր ընկալումը


ինձ թվում ա՝ տեղյակ լինելով ա պայմանավորված, եթե իմանում ենք՝ բոլր դեպքերն էլ ցավով ենք ընդունում, ես ֆեյսում արաբ ընկերներ ունեմ, հետևում եմ արևելյան՝ արաբական, թուրքական մամուլին, ինչ դեպքեր լինում են, բոլորն էլ ցավալի են

ինձ թվում ա՝ եթե մամուլի նույնքան ուշադրություն լինի էս դեպքերի վրա, նույնչափ մարդիկ իմանան, նույն կերպ մեծ մասամբ ադեկվատ մարդիկ կարձագանքեն, բայց դե էսօր աշխարհի հայացքը Եվրոպա ա ուղղված, նույնիսկ մենք մաքսային միության կազմում հույսներս Եվրոպայի հետ ենք կապում

Եվրոպային բոլորս ենք հետևում


Հայաստանում որ ռուսաստանցի սահմանապահը մի ընտանիք կոտորեց, համարյա քար լռություն եղավ արևմտյան մամուլի կողմից,


չեմ մեղադրում, մեր տեղը ոչ մեկ չգիտի, 

մի բանով նշանավոր լինեինք՝ տնտեսություն, մշակույթ, գիտություն, մարդասիրություն, հանդուրժողականություն, մեր կողմը մի քիչ ավելի շատ նայող կլիներ, մեզնով մի քիչ ավելի ավելի շատ հետաքրքրվող,

թե չէ մարդկային կյանքը համարժեք ա, ու հույս ունեմ մարդկանց մեծ մասի կողմից նույն կերպ ա ընկալվում, 


ֆեյսբուքում մի ապուշ, որի գրառումները հաճախ են աչքովս ընկնում չեմ իմանում խի, ինձ ֆրենդ չի, գրել էր, թե ով որ սկսել ա հավասարության դնել, տո լի ինչ էշ-էշ խոսում են և այլ վիրավորական որակումներ, բայց իրականում իմ կարծիքով ընդհակառակը ինքն էր էշ-էշ խոսում, ընդհակառակը լիքը մարդիկ էս առիթներով ասում են՝ բայց չէ, էրեխեք, էկեք էն կողմ էլ նայենք, էնտեղ էլ են սարսափելի բաներ կատարվում, ուշադրությունը մեծանում ա, լիքը մարդ, որ չգիտեր, իմանում ա

Մի խոսքով, հասկանալի ա, թե ինչի են Փարիզի մասին ավելի շատ խոսում, բայց ես հավատում եմ, որ ադեկվատ մարդիկ, իսկ մարդկանց մեծ մասը ադեկվատ ա, հավասարապես ցավում են թե ֆրանսիացիների, թե արաբների, թե հրեաների, թե կաթոլիկների, թե մուսուլմաններիի հետ կատարվող ողբերգությունները

----------

Arpine (15.11.2015), Աթեիստ (15.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ինձ թվում ա՝ տեղյակ լինելով ա պայմանավորված, եթե իմանում ենք՝ բոլր դեպքերն էլ ցավով ենք ընդունում, ես ֆեյսում արաբ ընկերներ ունեմ, հետևում եմ արևելյան՝ արաբական, թուրքական մամուլին, ինչ դեպքեր լինում են, բոլորն էլ ցավալի են
> 
> ինձ թվում ա՝ եթե մամուլի նույնքան ուշադրություն լինի էս դեպքերի վրա, նույնչափ մարդիկ իմանան, նույն կերպ մեծ մասամբ ադեկվատ մարդիկ կարձագանքեն, բայց դե էսօր աշխարհի հայացքը Եվրոպա ա ուղղված, նույնիսկ մենք մաքսային միության կազմում հույսներս Եվրոպայի հետ ենք կապում
> 
> Եվրոպային բոլորս ենք հետևում
> 
> 
> Հայաստանում որ ռուսաստանցի սահմանապահը մի ընտանիք կոտորեց, համարյա քար լռություն եղավ արևմտյան մամուլի կողմից,
> 
> ...


Մեկը իմ ֆիդում առաջինը հայտնվել են ցավում եմ Փարիզ ու Բեյրութ տիպի գրառումներ: Բայց հա, ցավալի ա, որ դրանց մասին ոչ ոք չի խոսում: Ի դեպ, Բեյրութինը միաժամանակ չի էղել, հինգշաբթի ա էղել:

----------


## Շինարար

Ի դեպ, Քենիա, 147 զոհ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս աշխարհը լրիվ գլխի վրա շուռ ա էկել: Ես էլ չեմ դիմանում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էս Դանիայի ֆաշիստները լրիվ վատ են:

----------


## anhush

4-րրորդ համաշխարհային պատերազմը վաղուց է սկսվել:
տեռորիստ, բան-ման--- սրանք պատերազմական երկրների ջոկատներ են: 
ընդամենը
նույն 2 համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ սովետական պարտիզանները զբաղված էին նույն "տեռորով" եթե կուզեք իրանց անվանեք էս տերմինով: Բելառուսիայի ճահիճներում աշխատող պարտիզանները կար ժամանակաշրջան, որ անգամ տեղյակ չէին, թե Մոսկվան արդեն գրավել՞ թե գերմանաիցք թե չէ: Իրանք կատարում էին իրենց գործը:
........
Նույն  2 համաշխարհայինի ժամանակ լիքը խաղաղ բնակչություն բնաջնջվեց, ասենք գերմանական թիկունքում սովետական պարտիզանների կողմից: Ու էտ մարդիկ անմիջական պատերազմին հավանական է որ չէին մասնակցում:
ինչ է "իսլամական պետություն" կոչված կիսապարտիզանական բանակը- ընդամենը ԱՄՆ-ի հարվածային ուժեր, որոնք կատարում են կոնկրետ հանձնարարականներ աշխարհի տարբեր կետերում, ու այդ հանձնարարականների լոկալ նպատակը կարող է և էնքան էլ պարզ չլինի հասարակ մահկանացուի համար:
Մի բան է հաստատ, որ ժամանակակից մինչև ատամները  զինված ու պատրաստված "տեռորիստական խմբավորման" անդամները, դա տարբեր  պետությունյների պետական հատուկ ծառայությունների աշխատակիցներ են, կամ նույնիսկ վալանտյորներ:

Եզրակացություն- հետևեք իրադարձություններից, փորձեք անալիզ անել պրոպագանդայից դուրս,  ու աշխատեք հեռու մնալ հավանական պատերազմական ռմբահարումներից... Դրանով կապահովվագրեք ձեր կյանքի իրավունքը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ահավորն էն խոսքը չի, էս ի՞նչ ա կատարվում…
> Պետք ա Ֆրանսիան (ու էս առումով ռիսկային մյուս բոլոր երկրները) ամեն գնով ապահովեն իրենց ժողովրդի անվտանգությունը, նույնիսկ եթե դրա համար պետք ա մի կողմ դնել կրոնի ազատությունը ու ինչ-որ ուրիշ ազատություններ: Մարդկանց անվտանգությունը պիտի էդ ամենից վեր լինի:


Այ սենց էլ հաստատվել են բոլոր դիկտատուրաները, որոնց դեմ հետո պայքարելուց ավելի շատ մարդ ա զոհվել ․․․․

----------

Chuk (16.11.2015), Աթեիստ (16.11.2015), Ներսես_AM (16.11.2015), Շինարար (16.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

Արդեն քանի անգամ գրել-ջնջել եմ: Վախենում եմ, որ մտածածս լավ չեմ արտահայտի: Բայց էս անգամ կփորձեմ, ամեն դեպքում:

Ես չեմ կարող ինձ համոզել Փարիզի, Բեյրութի ու Բաղդադի դեպքերը նայել մի հարթությունում: Եթե խոսում ենք մարդու կյանքի մասին, հա, բնական ա, որ իմ համար ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա կոնկրետ անձանց մեջ, անկախ նրանից, ինքը Բաղդադի քաղաքացի ա, թե Փարիզի: Մարդու զոհվելու ցավը նույնարժեք ա իմ համար: Ի վերջո նույն Փարիզում զոհվածները չեմ հետաքրքրվել թե ինչացի են եղել, ինձ կրոնական հայացքների տեր և այլն:

Բայց այ կոնկրետ դեպքերի մեջ հստակ տարբերություն կա: Ես սովորել եմ համարել, որ Եվրոպան ու ԱՄՆ-ն էս պահին բռնել են քաղաքակրթության էն ուղին, որն ինձ ավելի հոգեհարազատ ա: Էն ա, որ ես կուզեմ, որ ամբողջ աշխարհը տենց դառնա (կամ՝ ավելի առաջ գնա): Ես գիտեմ, որ նույն Ֆրանսիան դրան հասնելու համար մեծ ճանապարհ ա կտրել, դժվարություններ հաղթահարել: Ու ահա մարտահրավերն էդ համակարգինն ա, էդ տենդեցինը: Իմ համար Բաղդադում զոհվածն ավելի ստորին շերտի մարդ չի, բայր Ֆրանսիան ավելի բարձր շերտի երկիր ա, Ֆրանսիայի քաղաքակրթությունը ավելի բարձր շերտի ա:

Կարճ ասած եթե Բաղդադում ու Բեյրութում կռվում են իմ անցյալի ու ներկայի դեմ, Ֆրանսիայում կռվում են իմ ապագայի դեմ: 

Ու բացարձակ ստեղ խնդիրը քրիստոնեությունը չի, ոնց գրում են որոշ վերլուծաբաններ: Ֆրանսիան վաղուց կրոնապես ազատ երկիր ա: Ու ես ուզում եմ, որ Ֆրանսիան շարունակի իրա՝ փախստականներին ընդունելու քաղաքականությունը, որտև էդ հենց էն արժեքն ա, որ էս երկիրն ունեցել ա, ու որի դեմ հիմա կռվում են:

----------

Lion (16.11.2015), Աթեիստ (16.11.2015), Արէա (16.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

Արտ, պիտի համարժեք լինի վերաբերմունքը, որ կանխվի: 

Սխալ ա, որ սենց ա, լավ չի, որ սենց ա: 

Դրա համար էլ էդ բոլոր ուշադրությունից դուրս երկրներում՝ աշխարհի մեծ մասում, հնարավոր ա ինչ ասես անել, ու քաղաքակիրթ հատվածը՝ Եվրոպան ու Ամերիկան, եթե պետք չի, չի էլ նկատի: Պատճառները հասկանալի են, բայց սխալ ա սենց: Ասենք, Օսմանյան կայսրությունը քաղաքակրթության ցածրակետին էր իջել, դրա համար կարային արխային կոտորեին բնակչության մի հիմնական մասին հեշտ ու հանգիստ: Հիմա Ֆրանսիան սկսել ա Իսլամական պետությանը ռմբակոծել, արա շուտ անեիք էլի, էդ ա հենց, որ էդ անցյալը շատ հեշտ կարա ներկա ու ապագա դառնա: Իսկ Հայաստանի ապագան Ֆրանսիան չի, մենք մինչև մեր դռները Սիրիայի ու Լիբանանի առաջ, քո ասած՝ անցյալի ու ներկայի, չբացենք, մենք առաջ չենք գնալու: Հենց էդ ա Ֆրանսիային ցավակցելը հեշտ ա, ինքը հզոր ա, ուժեղ, մեր օգնության կարիքը չունի, ֆեյսբուքում նկարներս փոխենք, հերիք ա, բայց Սիրիային ցավակցես, վախում ես՝ գա տունդ, տեղդ առանց էլ նեղ ա: Էն մնացած խոր վերլուծությունները և այլն, չգիտեմ, ինչ-որ չափով ինքնաարդարացում ա, թե ոնց... 

Հա, հետդ չեմ վիճում, նենց չի, որ կոնկրետ քո ասածներին հակաճառում էի, չէ՞, ուղղակի գրածներիդ շուրջ մտածեցի, ես էլ սենց մտածեցի, չհաշված ներկա-անցյալ-ապագայի մասով, բայց էդ էակն չի, իմ գրառմանը հարմար էր, որ ասեմ՝ Ֆրանսիան մեր ապագան չի, քոնին էլ՝ որ ապագան ա:

----------

Mr. Annoying (16.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, պիտի համարժեք լինի վերաբերմունքը, որ կանխվի: 
> 
> Սխալ ա, որ սենց ա, լավ չի, որ սենց ա: 
> 
> Դրա համար էլ էդ բոլոր ուշադրությունից դուրս երկրներում՝ աշխարհի մեծ մասում, հնարավոր ա ինչ ասես անել, ու քաղաքակիրթ հատվածը՝ Եվրոպան ու Ամերիկան, եթե պետք չի, չի էլ նկատի: Պատճառները հասկանալի են, բայց սխալ ա սենց: Ասենք, Օսմանյան կայսրությունը քաղաքակրթության ցածրակետին էր իջել, դրա համար կարային արխային կոտորեին բնակչության մի հիմնական մասին հեշտ ու հանգիստ: Հիմա Ֆրանսիան սկսել ա Իսլամական պետությանը ռմբակոծել, արա շուտ անեիք էլի, էդ ա հենց, որ էդ անցյալը շատ հեշտ կարա ներկա ու ապագա դառնա: Իսկ Հայաստանի ապագան Ֆրանսիան չի, մենք մինչև մեր դռները Սիրիայի ու Լիբանանի առաջ, քո ասած՝ անցյալի ու ներկայի, չբացենք, մենք առաջ չենք գնալու: Հենց էդ ա Ֆրանսիային ցավակցելը հեշտ ա, ինքը հզոր ա, ուժեղ, մեր օգնության կարիքը չունի, ֆեյսբուքում նկարներս փոխենք, հերիք ա, բայց Սիրիային ցավակցես, վախում ես՝ գա տունդ, տեղդ առանց էլ նեղ ա: Էն մնացած խոր վերլուծությունները և այլն, չգիտեմ, ինչ-որ չափով ինքնաարդարացում ա, թե ոնց... 
> 
> Հա, հետդ չեմ վիճում, նենց չի, որ կոնկրետ քո ասածներին հակաճառում էի, չէ՞, ուղղակի գրածներիդ շուրջ մտածեցի, ես էլ սենց մտածեցի, չհաշված ներկա-անցյալ-ապագայի մասով, բայց էդ էակն չի, իմ գրառմանը հարմար էր, որ ասեմ՝ Ֆրանսիան մեր ապագան չի, քոնին էլ՝ որ ապագան ա:


Շին, ես անձամբ իմ վերաբերմունքի մասին եմ գրում: Թե չէ ասենք պետությունների մակարդակով արձագանքը ՊԻՏԻ նույնը լինի:

----------

Շինարար (16.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, ես անձամբ իմ վերաբերմունքի մասին եմ գրում: Թե չէ ասենք պետությունների մակարդակով արձագանքը ՊԻՏԻ նույնը լինի:


Բայց պետությունների վերաբերմունքի վրա ազդում ա իմ ու քո վերաբերմունքը: Երբ Հայաստանի եզդիները Իրաքում կոտորվող եզդիների համար Հայաստանից աջակցություն էին ուզում, ոչ մեկս հետները չգնացինք միտինգ անենք, ոչ մեկս գոնե ֆեյսբուքում ստատուսով կամ նկարով աջակցություն ցույց չտվեցինք, (եթե դու ցույց ես տվել, կներես, ընդհանրացնում եմ ուղղակի՝ մեծ մասամբ) մեզ հետ ապրող, թող քաղաքակրթային առումով Ֆրանսիայից ահագին հետ եզդիներին, չգիտեմ ինչով կարային օգնած լինեինք, բայց էդ ուղղությամբ չմտածեցինք էլ, մտավորականներից մի երկուսը ֆեյսբուքում գրեցին, թե տուն թողանք, էգուց էլ անկախություն ուզեն: Հիմա էդ մարդիկ գուցե իրանց նկարը Ֆրանսիայի դրոշով են պատել, օրը տասը հատ սրտի պոռթկում են ունենում ստատուսի տեսքով Ֆրանսիայի զոհերի համար և այլն: 

ես նաև իմ ու քո ու մյուսների վերաբերմունքից էի խոսում, ոչ միայն պետությունների

----------

Chuk (16.11.2015), Mr. Annoying (16.11.2015), Ruby Rue (16.11.2015), Տրիբուն (16.11.2015)

----------


## Chuk

> Բայց պետությունների վերաբերմունքի վրա ազդում ա իմ ու քո վերաբերմունքը: Երբ Հայաստանի եզդիները Իրաքում կոտորվող եզդիների համար Հայաստանից աջակցություն էին ուզում, ոչ մեկս հետները չգնացինք միտինգ անենք, ոչ մեկս գոնե ֆեյսբուքում ստատուսով կամ նկարով աջակցություն ցույց չտվեցինք, (եթե դու ցույց ես տվել, կներես, ընդհանրացնում եմ ուղղակի՝ մեծ մասամբ) մեզ հետ ապրող, թող քաղաքակրթային առումով Ֆրանսիայից ահագին հետ եզդիներին, չգիտեմ ինչով կարային օգնած լինեինք, բայց էդ ուղղությամբ չմտածեցինք էլ, մտավորականներից մի երկուսը ֆեյսբուքում գրեցին, թե տուն թողանք, էգուց էլ անկախություն ուզեն: Հիմա էդ մարդիկ գուցե իրանց նկարը Ֆրանսիայի դրոշով են պատել, օրը տասը հատ սրտի պոռթկում են ունենում ստատուսի տեսքով Ֆրանսիայի զոհերի համար և այլն: 
> 
> ես նաև իմ ու քո ու մյուսների վերաբերմունքից էի խոսում, ոչ միայն պետությունների


Ճիշտ ես ասում, հեչ չեմ ուզի էս գրածներիդ հակաճառեմ: Հրաշալի կլինի, որ բոլոր նման դեպքերում բոլորովս նման կերպ արձագանքենք:

Բայց մարդկային բնույթ կա, ռեսուրսների քանակ կա և այլն: Արի խնդիրը լոկալացնենք: Ինչի՞ ա, որ ես չեմ խոսում Հայաստանի բոլոր խնդիրների մասին: Ու ինչի՞ ա, որ ոչ մեկը չկա, որ բոլոր խնդիրների մասին խոսի: Հասարակ պատճառով: Ամեն մեկս ակամայից ընտրում ա էն խնդիրները, որոնք առավել լուրջ ա համարում ու դրանք ա բարձրաձայնում: Ցավոք նույնն էստեղ ա:

Եթե պրոյեկտեմ իմ վրա, ոչ եզդիների խնդիրը, ոչ Սիրիայի խնդիրը իմ համար օտար չեն եղել, էստեղ կամ էնտեղ դրանց մասին բարձրաձայնել եմ: Բայց Ֆրանսիայում եղածը կոնկրետ ես համարում եմ շատ ավելի լուրջ մարտահրավեր ու կրկնում եմ, խնդիրը կոնկրետ զոհված անձինք չեն, այլ եղելությունը: Եթե ավելի հեռուն գնամ, մնացած բոլոր խնդիրները լուծում չեն կարող ունենան, եթե էս խնդիրը խորանա: 

Ախր շատ ծավալուն ա, էդքան չեմ էլ գրի, երկու բառով էլ որ ասեմ, ասելիքս լրիվ չի հասկացվի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց պետությունների վերաբերմունքի վրա ազդում ա իմ ու քո վերաբերմունքը: Երբ Հայաստանի եզդիները Իրաքում կոտորվող եզդիների համար Հայաստանից աջակցություն էին ուզում, ոչ մեկս հետները չգնացինք միտինգ անենք, ոչ մեկս գոնե ֆեյսբուքում ստատուսով կամ նկարով աջակցություն ցույց չտվեցինք, (եթե դու ցույց ես տվել, կներես, ընդհանրացնում եմ ուղղակի՝ մեծ մասամբ) մեզ հետ ապրող, թող քաղաքակրթային առումով Ֆրանսիայից ահագին հետ եզդիներին, չգիտեմ ինչով կարային օգնած լինեինք, բայց էդ ուղղությամբ չմտածեցինք էլ, մտավորականներից մի երկուսը ֆեյսբուքում գրեցին, թե տուն թողանք, էգուց էլ անկախություն ուզեն: Հիմա էդ մարդիկ գուցե իրանց նկարը Ֆրանսիայի դրոշով են պատել, օրը տասը հատ սրտի պոռթկում են ունենում ստատուսի տեսքով Ֆրանսիայի զոհերի համար և այլն: 
> 
> ես նաև իմ ու քո ու մյուսների վերաբերմունքից էի խոսում, ոչ միայն պետությունների


Ապեր, աշխարհքիս դաժան օրենքն ա։ Փարիզում տեղի ունեցածը ողբերգություն էր, Սիրիայում ու Իրաքում տեղի ունեցողը՝ վիճակագրություն։

----------

Շինարար (16.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Ապեր, աշխարհքիս դաժան օրենքն ա։ Փարիզում տեղի ունեցածը ողբերգություն էր, Սիրիայում ու Իրաքում տեղի ունեցողը՝ վիճակագրություն։


Ուղղակի էդ ողբերգությունը էդ վիճակագրության հանդեպ անտարբերության արդյունքն ա ինչ-որ առումով:  Ոչ էլ ինչ-որ առումով: Մեծապես:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ուղղակի էդ ողբերգությունը էդ վիճակագրության հանդեպ անտարբերության արդյունքն ա ինչ-որ առումով:  Ոչ էլ ինչ-որ առումով: Մեծապես:


Ես կասեի` դրա անմիջական հետևանքն ա

----------

Շինարար (17.11.2015), Տրիբուն (17.11.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> Այ սենց էլ հաստատվել են բոլոր դիկտատուրաները, որոնց դեմ հետո պայքարելուց ավելի շատ մարդ ա զոհվել ․․․․


Էդ արդեն չստացվեց, որ էդ ձեւով ապահովվում ա ժողովրդի անվտանգությունը: ԵԹԵ որեւէ սահմանափակում կապահովի ժողովրդի անտվանգությունը, իսկ դա արդեն իսկ նշանակում ա, որ հետագայում ավելի շատ զոհեր չպիտի լինեն, ապա համարում եմ, որ պիտի լինի, որտեւ անվտանգությունից կարեւոր բան չեմ տեսնում: Իսկ թե ավելի կոնկրետ դրա համար ինչեր պիտի արվեն, ես չեմ քննարկում, էդ իմ մտածելու բանը չի:

----------


## Շինարար

> Էդ արդեն չստացվեց, որ էդ ձեւով ապահովվում ա ժողովրդի անվտանգությունը: ԵԹԵ որեւէ սահմանափակում կապահովի ժողովրդի անտվանգությունը, իսկ դա արդեն իսկ նշանակում ա, որ հետագայում ավելի շատ զոհեր չպիտի լինեն, ապա համարում եմ, որ պիտի լինի, որտեւ անվտանգությունից կարեւոր բան չեմ տեսնում: Իսկ թե ավելի կոնկրետ դրա համար ինչեր պիտի արվեն, ես չեմ քննարկում, էդ իմ մտածելու բանը չի:


Ռամշ, Բաշարի Սիրիայում մի տասը տարի առաջ տենց էր, աշխարհի ամենաանվտանգ վայրերից էր։ Գիշերը միլիոնին մենակ աղջիկ դուրս արի ֆռֆռալու, մեկը չի ասի աչքիդ վերևն ունք կա, բայց մի մեծ թերություն կար՝ թե ոնց էր դա արվում, էն մնացածն արդեն ժողովրդի մտածելու բանը չէր։

----------

Աթեիստ (18.11.2015), Տրիբուն (18.11.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ, Բաշարի Սիրիայում մի տասը տարի առաջ տենց էր, աշխարհի ամենաանվտանգ վայրերից էր։ Գիշերըմիլիոնին մենակ աղջկ դուջս արի ֆռֆռալու, մեկը չի ասիաչքիդ վերևն ունք կա, բայց մի մեծ թերություն կար՝ թե ոնց էր դա արվում, էն մնացածնարդեն ժողովրդի մտածելու բանը չէր։


Ու ո՞նց էր Բաշարը բաշարել տենց անել, որ ասում ես թերություն։

----------


## Շինարար

> Ու ո՞նց էր Բաշարը բաշարել տենց անել, որ ասում ես թերություն։


Հաֆեզից էր ժառանգություն ստացել՝ դիկտատուրա:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էդ արդեն չստացվեց, որ էդ ձեւով ապահովվում ա ժողովրդի անվտանգությունը: ԵԹԵ որեւէ սահմանափակում կապահովի ժողովրդի անտվանգությունը, իսկ դա արդեն իսկ նշանակում ա, որ հետագայում ավելի շատ զոհեր չպիտի լինեն, ապա համարում եմ, որ պիտի լինի, որտեւ անվտանգությունից կարեւոր բան չեմ տեսնում: Իսկ թե ավելի կոնկրետ դրա համար ինչեր պիտի արվեն, ես չեմ քննարկում, էդ իմ մտածելու բանը չի:


Ռամշ ջամ, իմ ասածն էլ հենց էտ ա, էլի։ Հենց դու քո անվտանգությունը սկսում ես ազատություններից ավելի բարձր գնահատել ու պետությանը իրավունք ես տալիս ազատությունենրի հաշվին ապահովել անվտանգությունը, սկսվում ա դիկտատուրան։ Տաս հազար տարի սենց ա եղել։ Ու հիմա էլ ա սենց։ Ես դժվարանում եմ ասել, թե որտեղ ա ճիշտ սահմանը ազատությունների ու անվտանգության միջև, երևի չկա էլ հստակ սահման, բայց կարամ միանշանակ ասեմ, որ պետությունը սենց թե նենց միշտ հակված ա լինելու ազատությունների սահմանափակմանը, որ քո անվտանգությունը ապահվի։ Դրա համար էլ ավելի լավ ա դու միշտ քո ազատությունները պաշտպանես, եթե նույնիսկ վախեր ունես, որ անվտանգությունդ լիարժեք ապահովված չի։

----------

Ruby Rue (19.11.2015), Աթեիստ (18.11.2015), Շինարար (18.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հաֆեզից էր ժառանգություն ստացել՝ դիկտատուրա:


Ապեր, աբսուրդը գիտե՞ս որն ա, որ արևմտյան դիկտատուրաները շատ ավելի, անգլերեն ասած, sophisticated դիկտատուրաներ են լինելու, քանի որ ֆորմալ առումով դեմոկրատիա նպահպանվելու ա - ընտրություններ, պառլամենտ, նախագահ, խոսքի ազատություն, բլա բլա։ Բայց ժամանակակից տեխնոլոգիաների պայմաններում լինելու ա տոտալ վերահսկողություն․ ուր գնացիր, ինչ կերար, երբ քնեցիր, ում հետ խոսացիր, երբ քաքեցիր, քանի անգամ ու ինչ պարունակությամբ ․․․ ու սենց։

----------

Universe (18.11.2015), Արշակ (21.11.2015)

----------


## Rammstein

> Հաֆեզից էր ժառանգություն ստացել՝ դիկտատուրա:


Ես տենց լավ չեմ պատկերացնում, մասնավորապես եթե էն ժամանակ ընտեղ անվտանգ էր, ժողովուրդն էլ դժգոհ չէր, էդ դեպքում ինչո՞վ ա վատ էդ ձեւը, անունը լինի դիկտատուրա, թե ուրիշ բան: Եթե ամերիկաները քթները չխոթեին Սիրիա, արդյո՞ք հիմա նույն ձեւի անվտանգ չէր շարունակվի ամեն ինչ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Կոպենհագենի օդանավակայանի երրորդ տերմինալն էվակուացրել են: Ու էս ահաբեկչության արդյունքն էդ ա, որ սկսում ենք վախի ու պարանոյայի մեջ ապրել, որ ամեն քայլ անելիս հազար անգամ մտածում ենք, թե դա որքանով ա մեր կյանքին սպառնում: Սարսափ ա:

----------

LisBeth (18.11.2015), Mr. Annoying (18.11.2015), Տրիբուն (18.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ես տենց լավ չեմ պատկերացնում, մասնավորապես եթե էն ժամանակ ընտեղ անվտանգ էր, ժողովուրդն էլ դժգոհ չէր, էդ դեպքում ինչո՞վ ա վատ էդ ձեւը, անունը լինի դիկտատուրա, թե ուրիշ բան: Եթե ամերիկաները քթները չխոթեին Սիրիա, արդյո՞ք հիմա նույն ձեւի անվտանգ չէր շարունակվի ամեն ինչ:


Պատկերացրու, որ տենց էլ կար։ Սիրիան աշխարհի ամենաապահով երկրներից մեկն էր։ Հարուստ չէր, բայց նաև սոցիալական պաշտպանության բավականին լավ համակարգ ուներ։ Գումարած շատ տոլերանտ հասարակություն էր, որտեղ տարբեր գույնի ու ուղղության քրիստոնյաներն ու մուսուլմանները բավականին հաշտ ու համերաշխ իրար հետ ապրում էին։ Ու բոլորը սիրում էին Ասադենց։ Լուսահոգի տատս հալեպցի էր։ Սաղ կյանքը օրհնեց Ասադին։ Քույրը թոշակառու միայնակ կին էր, պատերազմից սկսվելուց մի քանի ամիս առաջ մահացավ։ Ապրում էր Հալեպի արաբական թաղամասում, մուսուլման ընկերուհիների հետ մի շենքում, շատ երջանիկ էր, ու մինչև մեռնելը օրհնում էր Բաշարին էլ, հորն էլ։ 

Ու այ սենց, առանց դեմոկրատիայի :LOL:  Ու չգիտեմ, թե ինչքանով ԱՄՆ խառնեց Սիրիան, բայց որ էն ԱՄՆ մտերիմ դաշնակից ու շատ դեմոկրատական բոզիտղա Սաուդյան Արաբյան չի համակերպվել երբեք նրա հետ, որ 70% սյունի բնակչությամբ Սիրիան գտնվում ա ալավիտների իշխանության տակ, էտ փաստ ա։ Ու էն որ սյունի ապստամբների (պայմանականորեն չասենք տեռորիստների, քանի որ տոշնի ոչ մեկս չգիտենք) հիմնական ֆինանսաավորողը Սաուդյան Արաբիան ու Կատարն ա, էտ էլ ա փաստ։

----------

Mr. Annoying (18.11.2015), Rammstein (18.11.2015), Լուսաբեր (18.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Պատկերացրու, որ տենց էլ կար։ Սիրիան աշխարհի ամենաապահով երկրներից մեկն էր։ Հարուստ չէր, բայց նաև սոցիալական պաշտպանության բավականին լավ համակարգ ուներ։ Գումարած շատ տոլերանտ հասարակություն էր, որտեղ տարբեր գույնի ու ուղղության քրիստոնյաներն ու մուսուլմանները բավականին հաշտ ու համերաշխ իրար հետ ապրում էին։ Ու բոլորը սիրում էին Ասադենց։ Լուսահոգի տատս հալեպցի էր։ Սաղ կյանքը օրհնեց Ասադին։ Քույրը թոշակառու միայնակ կին էր, պատերազմից սկսվելուց մի քանի ամիս առաջ մահացավ։ Ապրում էր Հալեպի արաբական թաղամասում, մուսուլման ընկերուհիների հետ մի շենքում, շատ երջանիկ էր, ու մինչև մեռնելը օրհնում էր Բաշարին էլ, հորն էլ։ 
> 
> Ու այ սենց, առանց դեմոկրատիայի Ու չգիտեմ, թե ինչքանով ԱՄՆ խառնեց Սիրիան, բայց որ էն ԱՄՆ մտերիմ դաշնակից ու շատ դեմոկրատական բոզիտղա Սաուդյան Արաբյան չի համակերպվել երբեք նրա հետ, որ 70% սյունի բնակչությամբ Սիրիան գտնվում ա ալավիտների իշխանության տակ, էտ փաստ ա։ Ու էն որ սյունի ապստամբների (պայմանականորեն չասենք տեռորիստների, քանի որ տոշնի ոչ մեկս չգիտենք) հիմնական ֆինանսաավորողը Սաուդյան Արաբիան ու Կատարն ա, էտ էլ ա փաստ։


Տրիբուն, հովվերգության ականատեսը ես ինքս եղել եմ, մի տարի համարյա էնտեղ ապրել եմ, բայց էդ ամենի հետ իրոք չկար դեմոկրատիա, մարդիկ չունեին խոսքի ազատություն, էդ ամենը արվում էր Ասադենց ճնշման օգնությամբ, ու անկախ նրանից ով ա  դրսից ինչ ֆինանսավորվում, եթե էդ հովվերգական մթնոլորտն ապահովվում ա վախի մթնոլորտի շնորհիվ, մի օր հաստատ փլվելու ա: Լիքը սիրիացիներ ուղղակի ուզում են ազատություններ, երբ ապստամբում են Ասադենց դեմ, ու ամենահեշտն ա դրսին մեղադրել, թե եկան խառնին: Չկա տենց բան: Ներսւոմ ինքնին խառն էր, ուղղակի ճնշված: Այ դեմոկրատական երկրում չի կարա տենց բան լինի: ԱՄՆ-ի վարած քաղաքականությունը աչքիս լույսը չի, մեկը հենց պատճառով որ շատ ընտրողական ձևով ա տարածում դեմոկրատիան, ասենք՝ հենց քո նշած Սաուդյան Արաբիայում ամենաահավոր բաները կատարվեն, ոչ մեկ չի նկատի, բայց նենց չի էլի, որ ախր էդ անտերը մենակ անվտանգությամբ, ապահովությամբ կամ կուշտ լինելով ա, մարդը անասունից տարբերվում ա նրանով, որ ինքնաարտահայտման կարիք ունի, ազատություն ա ուզում, ախպեր, քո ասած՝ վտանգավոր, բայց ազատ: 

Մի Սիրիա էլ Հայաստանն էր Սովետի վաղտ, հա դե բան չունեմ ասելու, լիքը մարդ էսօր երանի ա տալիս Սովետին: Ես ասում եմ՝ չէ :Jpit:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Տրիբուն, հովվերգության ականատեսը ես ինքս եղել եմ, մի տարի համարյա էնտեղ ապրել եմ, բայց էդ ամենի հետ իրոք չկար դեմոկրատիա, մարդիկ չունեին խոսքի ազատություն, էդ ամենը արվում էր Ասադենց ճնշման օգնությամբ, ու անկախ նրանից ով ա  դրսից ինչ ֆինանսավորվում, եթե էդ հովվերգական մթնոլորտն ապահովվում ա վախի մթնոլորտի շնորհիվ, մի օր հաստատ փլվելու ա: Լիքը սիրիացիներ ուղղակի ուզում են ազատություններ, երբ ապստամբում են Ասադենց դեմ, ու ամենահեշտն ա դրսին մեղադրել, թե եկան խառնին: Չկա տենց բան: Ներսւոմ ինքնին խառն էր, ուղղակի ճնշված: Այ դեմոկրատական երկրում չի կարա տենց բան լինի: ԱՄՆ-ի վարած քաղաքականությունը աչքիս լույսը չի, մեկը հենց պատճառով որ շատ ընտրողական ձևով ա տարածում դեմոկրատիան, ասենք՝ հենց քո նշած Սաուդյան Արաբիայում ամենաահավոր բաները կատարվեն, ոչ մեկ չի նկատի, բայց նենց չի էլի, որ ախր էդ անտերը մենակ անվտանգությամբ, ապահովությամբ կամ կուշտ լինելով ա, մարդը անասունից տարբերվում ա նրանով, որ ինքնաարտահայտման կարիք ունի, ազատություն ա ուզում, ախպեր, քո ասած՝ վտանգավոր, բայց ազատ: 
> 
> Մի Սիրիա էլ Հայաստանն էր Սովետի վաղտ, հա դե բան չունեմ ասելու, լիքը մարդ էսօր երանի ա տալիս Սովետին: Ես ասում եմ՝ չէ


Շին, ԱՄՆ-ն էկավ, դեմոկրատիա տարածեց Սիրիայում: Է՞ս ա դեմոկրատիան:

----------


## LisBeth

Կոտրած գդալ մոդ օն: Մի հատ սենց բան էլի ասեմ, հա դեմոկրատիա բան, էդ սաղ հրաշալի ա, բայց նենց չի էլի որ սաղ Եվրոպան դեմոկրատ են ու հանդուրժող, պլյուս շատերը վախեցած են ու իրոք անվտանգությունը կրոնական ազատությունից վեր են գնահատում: Ու ստեղից ելնելով մի հատ սենց թեորետիկ հարց, դու ապրում ես քո ընտանիքով երեխաներով, երջանիկ, անվտանգության խորը զգացմամբ, մեկ էլ պարզվում ա երեխադ վաղը դպրոցից կարա տուն չգա: Ինչքանով կհետաքրքի որևէ մեկի կրոնական ազատությունը քեզ էդ պահին? Ու էս տիպի վախը շատ հզոր ա: Սա չի հիմա միջին վիճակագրական եվոպացու դիլլեման? Ինչ լուծում կարա ունենա էս հարցը? Դռները փակել տանից դուրս չգալ? Էս ա վտանգավոր ազատությունը?

----------


## Շինարար

> Շին, ԱՄՆ-ն էկավ, դեմոկրատիա տարածեց Սիրիայում: Է՞ս ա դեմոկրատիան:


ԱՄՆ-ի հետ գործ չունեմ, ասում եմ՝ Սիրիայում ազատություններ չկային, ու եթե դու ներսւոմ թույլ ես, վախի մթնոլորտ ա և այլն, դրսից հեշտ ա ներսը խառնելը: Չէ, էս դեմոկրատիա չի, բայց նույն Եգիպտոսը, նույն Սիրիան, նույն Իրաքը շատ հեշտ էր խառնել իրար, որովհետև էդ ամբողջ անվտանգությունը, ապահովությունը և այլն հիմնված էր վախի մթնոլորտի վրա: Քննարկումը սկսվեց նրանից, որ Ռամշը ասաց, որ ապահովությունն ավելի կարևոր ա, քան ազատությունը, էդ թեման էի քննարկում: Եթե ԱՄՆ վարած արատաքին քաղաքականության մասին քննարկում լիներ, կկենտրոնանային ԱՄՆ քաղաքականության վրա:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> ԱՄՆ-ի հետ գործ չունեմ, ասում եմ՝ Սիրիայում ազատություններ չկային, ու եթե դու ներսւոմ թույլ ես, վախի մթնոլորտ ա և այլն, դրսից հեշտ ա ներսը խառնելը: Չէ, էս դեմոկրատիա չի, բայց նույն Եգիպտոսը, նույն Սիրիան, նույն Իրաքը շատ հեշտ էր խառնել իրար, որովհետև էդ ամբողջ անվտանգությունը, ապահովությունը և այլն հիմնված էր վախի մթնոլորտի վրա: Քննարկումը սկսվեց նրանից, որ Ռամշը ասաց, որ ապահովությունն ավելի կարևոր ա, քան ազատությունը, էդ թեման էի քննարկում: Եթե ԱՄՆ վարած արատաքին քաղաքականության մասին քննարկում լիներ, կկենտրոնանային ԱՄՆ քաղաքականության վրա:


Համաձայն եմ, որ էդ իրավիճակում հեշտ ա ներսը խառնելը: Բայց ստեղ երկու հարց կա. դեմոկրատիայի հաստատում ու տվյալ իշխանությունների տապալում: Սրանք տարբեր բաներ են, բայց ԱՄՆ-ն առաջինի տակ երկրորդն ա անում, մի բռնապետությունը մյուսով ա փոխարինում: Այ դա ա խնդիրը:

----------

Աթեիստ (18.11.2015), Շինարար (18.11.2015), Տրիբուն (19.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Համաձայն եմ, որ էդ իրավիճակում հեշտ ա ներսը խառնելը: Բայց ստեղ երկու հարց կա. դեմոկրատիայի հաստատում ու տվյալ իշխանությունների տապալում: Սրանք տարբեր բաներ են, բայց ԱՄՆ-ն առաջինի տակ երկրորդն ա անում, մի բռնապետությունը մյուսով ա փոխարինում: Այ դա ա խնդիրը:


Բան չասի, էդ ուրիշ քննարկում ա: ԷՆպես չի, որ հակաճառելու բան ունեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Կոտրած գդալ մոդ օն: Մի հատ սենց բան էլի ասեմ, հա դեմոկրատիա բան, էդ սաղ հրաշալի ա, բայց նենց չի էլի որ սաղ Եվրոպան դեմոկրատ են ու հանդուրժող, պլյուս շատերը վախեցած են ու իրոք անվտանգությունը կրոնական ազատությունից վեր են գնահատում: Ու ստեղից ելնելով մի հատ սենց թեորետիկ հարց, դու ապրում ես քո ընտանիքով երեխաներով, երջանիկ, անվտանգության խորը զգացմամբ, մեկ էլ պարզվում ա երեխադ վաղը դպրոցից կարա տուն չգա: Ինչքանով կհետաքրքի որևէ մեկի կրոնական ազատությունը քեզ էդ պահին? Ու էս տիպի վախը շատ հզոր ա: Սա չի հիմա միջին վիճակագրական եվոպացու դիլլեման? Ինչ լուծում կարա ունենա էս հարցը? Դռները փակել տանից դուրս չգալ? Էս ա վտանգավոր ազատությունը?


Էստեղ էլի պատճառ-հետևանքները խառնվում են իրար: ՖԲ-ում մի հատ լավ նկար էր շրջում, ասում ա՝ մահմեդական տեռորիստից հետո սաղ մահմեդականները տեռորիստ են դառնում, սևամորթ տեռորիստից հետո՝ սաղ սևամորթները, բայց հենց սպիտակամորթ տեռորիստ ա լինում, ասում են՝ հոգեկանը խանգարված ա: Նույնն էլ էս դեպքում ա: Եվրոպայում լիքը մահմեդականներ հաշտ ու համերաշխ ապրում են, մտքների ծերով էլ չի անցնում իրանց կողքիններին ասել՝ աչքիդ վերևը հոնք կա: Բայց արի ու տես մի քանի տեռորիստի պատճառով սաղի վրա ցեխ են շպրտում: Մի հատ արի հասկանանք ովքեր են էլի էդ տեռորիստները: Ջահել ծայրահեղականներ, որ կայֆ են ստանում մարդկանց կոտորելուց: Ու դա հերիք չի, իրանք պրոբլեմ չունեն իրանց կյանքից հրաժարվելու հետ: Ու մի հատ մտածի. էս մարդկանց ամեն ինչը տեղու՞մ ա: Հոգեպես առո՞ղջ են իրանք: 

Էսօր ահագին պատմություններ էի կարդում հենց ոչ արաբ ջահելների՝ ISIS-ին միանալու մասին: Սաղ պատմությունները միանման էին. աշխարհի վրա չարացած էրեխեք, որ մխիթարանք են գտնում ծայրահեղական իսլամի մեջ ու սկսում կայֆ ստանալ մարդ կոտորելուց: Իսլամը չլինի, ֆաշիզմը կլինի: Ֆաշիզմը չլինի, մի ուրիշ ծայրահեղական բան կգտնեն: Կարծում եմ՝ խնդրի լուծումը պետք ա շուռ տալ դեպի էդ էրեխեքը, հասկանալ՝ ինչ ա կատարվում իրանց հետ, միջամտել ժամանակին, թույլ չտալ, որ չարանան:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ի դեպ, չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով ա սա ճիշտ, բայց խելքին մոտ ա: Պետք չի մի խումբ խելագարների պատճառով մի ամբողջ կրոնի վրա ցեխ շպրտել:

----------

LisBeth (18.11.2015), Շինարար (18.11.2015)

----------


## LisBeth

> Էստեղ էլի պատճառ-հետևանքները խառնվում են իրար: ՖԲ-ում մի հատ լավ նկար էր շրջում, ասում ա՝ մահմեդական տեռորիստից հետո սաղ մահմեդականները տեռորիստ են դառնում, սևամորթ տեռորիստից հետո՝ սաղ սևամորթները, բայց հենց սպիտակամորթ տեռորիստ ա լինում, ասում են՝ հոգեկանը խանգարված ա: Նույնն էլ էս դեպքում ա: Եվրոպայում լիքը մահմեդականներ հաշտ ու համերաշխ ապրում են, մտքների ծերով էլ չի անցնում իրանց կողքիններին ասել՝ աչքիդ վերևը հոնք կա: Բայց արի ու տես մի քանի տեռորիստի պատճառով սաղի վրա ցեխ են շպրտում: Մի հատ արի հասկանանք ովքեր են էլի էդ տեռորիստները: Ջահել ծայրահեղականներ, որ կայֆ են ստանում մարդկանց կոտորելուց: Ու դա հերիք չի, իրանք պրոբլեմ չունեն իրանց կյանքից հրաժարվելու հետ: Ու մի հատ մտածի. էս մարդկանց ամեն ինչը տեղու՞մ ա: Հոգեպես առո՞ղջ են իրանք: 
> 
> Էսօր ահագին պատմություններ էի կարդում հենց ոչ արաբ ջահելների՝ ISIS-ին միանալու մասին: Սաղ պատմությունները միանման էին. աշխարհի վրա չարացած էրեխեք, որ մխիթարանք են գտնում ծայրահեղական իսլամի մեջ ու սկսում կայֆ ստանալ մարդ կոտորելուց: Իսլամը չլինի, ֆաշիզմը կլինի: Ֆաշիզմը չլինի, մի ուրիշ ծայրահեղական բան կգտնեն: Կարծում եմ՝ խնդրի լուծումը պետք ա շուռ տալ դեպի էդ էրեխեքը, հասկանալ՝ ինչ ա կատարվում իրանց հետ, միջամտել ժամանակին, թույլ չտալ, որ չարանան:


Դա ճիշտ ա, բայց ժամանակատար մեթոդա, մինչև դու շուռ տաս էդ երեխեքի վրա, իրանց հասկանաս ու բուժես լիքը կյանքեր կկոտորվեն ընթացքում: Իմ համար հեշտ ա տեսենել էդ որոշում եթե սառը, առանց որևէ էմոցիա եմ նայում, բայց երբ անձնականացնում եմ մի տեսակ մեկ ա ինչ լուծում կլինի մենակ շուտ եղնի: Իմ ասածն էն ա որ հիմա ինչ էլ տան ու ասեբ անունը անվտանգություն ա, քչերը կընկնեն ազատության, հանդուրժողականության, հավասարության և այլ ասպեկտների հետևից: Ու վախենալուն հենց սա ա:

----------


## Շինարար

> Ի դեպ, չգիտեմ՝ ինչքանով ա սա ճիշտ, բայց խելքին մոտ ա: Պետք չի մի խումբ խելագարների պատճառով մի ամբողջ կրոնի վրա ցեխ շպրտել:


Լավն է,ր, տանեմ ֆեյսբուք

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Դա ճիշտ ա, բայց ժամանակատար մեթոդա, մինչև դու շուռ տաս էդ երեխեքի վրա, իրանց հասկանաս ու բուժես լիքը կյանքեր կկոտորվեն ընթացքում: Իմ համար հեշտ ա տեսենել էդ որոշում եթե սառը, առանց որևէ էմոցիա եմ նայում, բայց երբ անձնականացնում եմ մի տեսակ մեկ ա ինչ լուծում կլինի մենակ շուտ եղնի: Իմ ասածն էն ա որ հիմա ինչ էլ տան ու ասեբ անունը անվտանգություն ա, քչերը կընկնեն ազատության, հանդուրժողականության, հավասարության և այլ ասպեկտների հետևից: Ու վախենալուն հենց սա ա:


Բայց հարցն էն ա, որ կրոնական ազատություն սահմանափակելով դու հարց չես լուծում, որովհետև յոթանասուն տարի առաջ դա ֆաշիզմն էր, էսօր մահմեդական ծայրահեղականներն են: Ծայրահեղականությունը միշտ էլ անուն կգտնի՝ ազատությունը սահմանափակես, թե չսահմանափակես: Դրա համար պետք ա կենտրոնանալ ու փորձել հասակնալ, թե որտեղից ու ինչու ա դա առաջանում, փորձել կանխել, ոչ թե խստացնել զանազան բաներ, որտև տեռորիստը միշտ էլ ճամփա կգտնի իրա գործն անելու:

----------

Շինարար (18.11.2015)

----------


## LisBeth

> Բայց հարցն էն ա, որ կրոնական ազատություն սահմանափակելով դու հարց չես լուծում, որովհետև յոթանասուն տարի առաջ դա ֆաշիզմն էր, էսօր մահմեդական ծայրահեղականներն են: Ծայրահեղականությունը միշտ էլ անուն կգտնի՝ ազատությունը սահմանափակես, թե չսահմանափակես: Դրա համար պետք ա կենտրոնանալ ու փորձել հասակնալ, թե որտեղից ու ինչու ա դա առաջանում, փորձել կանխել, ոչ թե խստացնել զանազան բաներ, որտև տեռորիստը միշտ էլ ճամփա կգտնի իրա գործն անելու:


Բյուր էդ քո ասած հիվանդ երեխեքը երբ գնում են ծայրահեղականների հետ կոնտակտի, իրանք լրիվ զոմբիանում են, ու էդ զոմբիացման գործիքը հենց իսլամն ա, ֆաշիզմն ա, գաղափարը: Ես չեմ ասում բռնեն ի սպառ արգելեն էդ կրոնը, նեղեն էդ կրոնին պատկանող խաղասեր մարդկանց: Բայց լրիվ անտեսել կրոնական բաղադրիչը նույնպես ճիշտ չի: Ուղղակի փորձում եմ հասկանալ, ինչի կարա բերի էս իրավիճակը, ելնելով մարդկանց տրամադրություններից: Դու էս ամենը ասում ես, հա, լավ ես ասում, բայց քանիսն են քո նման մտածում? Քանիսն են ընդհանրապես վախենալուց դուրս ինչ որ բան մտածում? 
Ինչքանով հնարավոր հասկանալով ու վերլուծելով կանխել հետագա նման դեպքերը: 

Երեկ, թե առաջի օրը Մոսկվայում երկու վակզալ են էվակուացրել, պարանոյա ա, ու պանիկայի մեջ են սաղ: Ինչքանով ա հնարավոր բացատրել նման մարդկանց, էդ տեսանկյունը? Այ սա ա ինձ հուզող հարցը:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Բյուր էդ քո ասած հիվանդ երեխեքը երբ գնում են ծայրահեղականների հետ կոնտակտի, իրանք լրիվ զոմբիանում են, ու էդ զոմբիացման գործիքը հենց իսլամն ա, ֆաշիզմն ա, գաղափարը: Ես չեմ ասում բռնեն ի սպառ արգելեն էդ կրոնը, նեղեն էդ կրոնին պատկանող խաղասեր մարդկանց: Բայց լրիվ անտեսել կրոնական բաղադրիչը նույնպես ճիշտ չի: Ուղղակի փորձում եմ հասկանալ, ինչի կարա բերի էս իրավիճակը, ելնելով մարդկանց տրամադրություններից: Դու էս ամենը ասում ես, հա, լավ ես ասում, բայց քանիսն են քո նման մտածում? Քանիսն են ընդհանրապես վախենալուց դուրս ինչ որ բան մտածում? 
> Ինչքանով հնարավոր հասկանալով ու վերլուծելով կանխել հետագա նման դեպքերը: 
> 
> Երեկ, թե առաջի օրը Մոսկվայում երկու վակզալ են էվակուացրել, պարանոյա ա, ու պանիկայի մեջ են սաղ: Ինչքանով ա հնարավոր բացատրել նման մարդկանց, էդ տեսանկյունը? Այ սա ա ինձ հուզող հարցը:


Ես մենակ մի բան գիտեմ. ինչքան իրանց ձևով ա պատասխանվում, էնքան ամեն ինչ ավելի ա վատանալու: Փարիզի դեպքերից հետո Ֆրանսիան նոր թափով Սիրիան ռմբակոծեց: Դա կատաղության նոր ալիք ա բարձրացնելու, նոր ահաբեկչություն ա լինելու, Ֆրանսիան ավելի ա կատաղելու, ավելի ուժեղ ռմբակոծի ու սենց շարունակ: Իսլամն արգելես, գնալու են ծայրահեղական բուսակեր դառնան ու սկսեն մսակերներին մորթել: Բուսակերությունն արգելես, գնալու են կապույտ աչքերի վկա դառնան ու ոչ կապույտ աչքերով մարդկանց մորթեն: Ստեղ հարցը գաղափարը չի, հարցը երևույթն ա, պետք ա էդ ամենը խորապես ուսումնասիրել ու դեմն առնել: Օրինակ իմ թայմլայնում շատ էի տեսնում վերջերս դրական բաներ: Ասենք, էն հոր ու տղայի զրույցը, որտեղ պապան ասում ա՝ իրանք զենք ունեն, մենք էլ ծաղիկ ունենք: Կամ էն սիրիացի-ֆրանսիացի զույգի ֆոտոն, թե՝ սերը կհաղթի ամեն ինչ: Կարծում եմ՝ սենց պատասխանն ավելի ազդեցիկ ա, քան ինչ-որ բաներ խստացնել, արգելել, դժվարացնելը, որովհետև դրանք խթանելու են ատելությունն ու չարությունը, նոր տեռորի պատճառ են դառնալու:

Իսկ պանիկան, հա, ահավոր ա, էսօր էլ ստեղ օդանավակայանի մի տերմինալն են փակել, էրեկ էլ ֆուտբոլի ժամանակ ուժեղացված հսկողություն էր: Բայց էդ պանիկան էլ ավելի ա ավելանում անվտանգության միջոցների ուժեղացման հետ մեկտեղ:

----------


## LisBeth

> Ես մենակ մի բան գիտեմ. ինչքան իրանց ձևով ա պատասխանվում, էնքան ամեն ինչ ավելի ա վատանալու: Փարիզի դեպքերից հետո Ֆրանսիան նոր թափով Սիրիան ռմբակոծեց: Դա կատաղության նոր ալիք ա բարձրացնելու, նոր ահաբեկչություն ա լինելու, Ֆրանսիան ավելի ա կատաղելու, ավելի ուժեղ ռմբակոծի ու սենց շարունակ: Իսլամն արգելես, գնալու են ծայրահեղական բուսակեր դառնան ու սկսեն մսակերներին մորթել: Բուսակերությունն արգելես, գնալու են կապույտ աչքերի վկա դառնան ու ոչ կապույտ աչքերով մարդկանց մորթեն: Ստեղ հարցը գաղափարը չի, հարցը երևույթն ա, պետք ա էդ ամենը խորապես ուսումնասիրել ու դեմն առնել: Օրինակ իմ թայմլայնում շատ էի տեսնում վերջերս դրական բաներ: Ասենք, էն հոր ու տղայի զրույցը, որտեղ պապան ասում ա՝ իրանք զենք ունեն, մենք էլ ծաղիկ ունենք: Կամ էն սիրիացի-ֆրանսիացի զույգի ֆոտոն, թե՝ սերը կհաղթի ամեն ինչ: Կարծում եմ՝ սենց պատասխանն ավելի ազդեցիկ ա, քան ինչ-որ բաներ խստացնել, արգելել, դժվարացնելը, որովհետև դրանք խթանելու են ատելությունն ու չարությունը, նոր տեռորի պատճառ են դառնալու:
> 
> Իսկ պանիկան, հա, ահավոր ա, էսօր էլ ստեղ օդանավակայանի մի տերմինալն են փակել, էրեկ էլ ֆուտբոլի ժամանակ ուժեղացված հսկողություն էր: Բայց էդ պանիկան էլ ավելի ա ավելանում անվտանգության միջոցների ուժեղացման հետ մեկտեղ:


Ամեն խոսակցություն սկսվում ա " մարդաշատ տեղերից հեռու մնացեք" բառերով: 
Ես շատ թերահավատորեն եմ մոտենում, թե ձեռք առնվող անվտանգության մեթոդներին, թե որևէ ալտերնատիվ որոշման: Ինձ համար էս հարցը բաց ա մնում: Նորությունները մատուցվում են մաքսիմալ կողմնապահ ձևով: Ուֆ, եսիմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Ամեն խոսակցություն սկսվում ա " մարդաշատ տեղերից հեռու մնացեք" բառերով: 
> Ես շատ թերահավատորեն եմ մոտենում, թե ձեռք առնվող անվտանգության մեթոդներին, թե որևէ ալտերնատիվ որոշման: Ինձ համար էս հարցը բաց ա մնում: Նորությունները մատուցվում են մաքսիմալ կողմնապահ ձևով: Ուֆ, եսիմ:


Ու իրանց ուզածն էլ էդ ա. որ մարդիկ սարսափեն իրանցից: Պետք ա թույլ չտալ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն, հովվերգության ականատեսը ես ինքս եղել եմ, մի տարի համարյա էնտեղ ապրել եմ, բայց էդ ամենի հետ իրոք չկար դեմոկրատիա, մարդիկ չունեին խոսքի ազատություն, էդ ամենը արվում էր Ասադենց ճնշման օգնությամբ, ու անկախ նրանից ով ա  դրսից ինչ ֆինանսավորվում, եթե էդ հովվերգական մթնոլորտն ապահովվում ա վախի մթնոլորտի շնորհիվ, մի օր հաստատ փլվելու ա: Լիքը սիրիացիներ ուղղակի ուզում են ազատություններ, երբ ապստամբում են Ասադենց դեմ, ու ամենահեշտն ա դրսին մեղադրել, թե եկան խառնին: Չկա տենց բան: Ներսւոմ ինքնին խառն էր, ուղղակի ճնշված: Այ դեմոկրատական երկրում չի կարա տենց բան լինի: ԱՄՆ-ի վարած քաղաքականությունը աչքիս լույսը չի, մեկը հենց պատճառով որ շատ ընտրողական ձևով ա տարածում դեմոկրատիան, ասենք՝ հենց քո նշած Սաուդյան Արաբիայում ամենաահավոր բաները կատարվեն, ոչ մեկ չի նկատի, բայց նենց չի էլի, որ ախր էդ անտերը մենակ անվտանգությամբ, ապահովությամբ կամ կուշտ լինելով ա, մարդը անասունից տարբերվում ա նրանով, որ ինքնաարտահայտման կարիք ունի, ազատություն ա ուզում, ախպեր, քո ասած՝ վտանգավոր, բայց ազատ: 
> 
> Մի Սիրիա էլ Հայաստանն էր Սովետի վաղտ, հա դե բան չունեմ ասելու, լիքը մարդ էսօր երանի ա տալիս Սովետին: Ես ասում եմ՝ չէ


Ապեր, ես չեմ ասում Սիրան իդեալական երկիրն էր, ու ես սաղ կյանքս երազել եմ Սիրիայում ապրել։ Բայց 250.000 մարդ չէր մեռել, 7 միլիոն չէր տեղահանվել, ու ով հասնի ինքնաթիռ չէր ուղարկումի էտ երկիրը ռմբակոծելու։ Ես չեմ ուզում Հայաստանը քսան տարի առաջվա Սիրան դառնա, բայց կան իողություններ, որոնց ավելի լավ ա թողնես իրանք իրանցով մնան, քան բզբզես։ 

Ամբողջ աբսուրդը իմ համար նրանում ա, որ էսօր ԱՄՆ հիմնական դաշնակիցներից մեկը Սիրայի կարգավորման հարցում Սաուդյան Արաբիան ա։ Ապեր, ո՞ր մի լուրջ մարդը կհավատա, որ էս ամեն ինչի նպատակը Սիրայում եղբայրություն ու հավասարություն սերմանելն ա, ու էտ եղած ներիքին պորբլեմները վերացնելն ա։ Կամ հենց նույն Թուրքիայի դիրքորոշումը․ Ասադին դրած չմո են սարքել, բայց իրանք սաղին թողած ընկել են քրդերի հետևից։ Բռատ, էս սաղ լուրջ չի, սյուռեալիզմ ա, աբսուրդ ա ․․․ ու ցավը նրանում ա, որ էս աբսուրդի թատրոնի արդյունքում 250.000 սիրացի արդեն զոհվել ա, 7 միլիոն տեղահանվել ա, ու բոլոր մեղքերիս համար էլ սիրացիները  հիմա ազգովի «պատասխանատու» են աշխարհի բոլոր ծայրերում տեղի ունեցող տեռորիստական ակտերի համար։

----------

Mr. Annoying (19.11.2015), Rammstein (19.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կոտրած գդալ մոդ օն: Մի հատ սենց բան էլի ասեմ, հա դեմոկրատիա բան, էդ սաղ հրաշալի ա, բայց նենց չի էլի որ սաղ Եվրոպան դեմոկրատ են ու հանդուրժող, պլյուս շատերը վախեցած են ու իրոք անվտանգությունը կրոնական ազատությունից վեր են գնահատում: Ու ստեղից ելնելով մի հատ սենց թեորետիկ հարց, դու ապրում ես քո ընտանիքով երեխաներով, երջանիկ, անվտանգության խորը զգացմամբ, մեկ էլ պարզվում ա երեխադ վաղը դպրոցից կարա տուն չգա: Ինչքանով կհետաքրքի որևէ մեկի կրոնական ազատությունը քեզ էդ պահին? Ու էս տիպի վախը շատ հզոր ա: Սա չի հիմա միջին վիճակագրական եվոպացու դիլլեման? Ինչ լուծում կարա ունենա էս հարցը? Դռները փակել տանից դուրս չգալ? Էս ա վտանգավոր ազատությունը?


Ասեմ ջան, էտ ա իրոք դիլեման։ Ու էտ վախերի արդյունքում ֆրանսիան շուտով քվեարկելու ա Մարի Լե Պենի օգտին, ու Եվրոպան քանդվելու ա։ Ու էն ամեն լավն ու բարին, չաղն ու բախտավորը որ ստեղծել էին վերջին հիսուն տարում, փոզմիշ ա լինելու։ Ու առանց չափազանցնելու, դրա ռիսկը շատ մեծ ա։

----------

LisBeth (26.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ԱՄՆ-ի հետ գործ չունեմ, ասում եմ՝ Սիրիայում ազատություններ չկային, ու եթե դու ներսւոմ թույլ ես, վախի մթնոլորտ ա և այլն, դրսից հեշտ ա ներսը խառնելը: Չէ, էս դեմոկրատիա չի, բայց նույն Եգիպտոսը, նույն Սիրիան, նույն Իրաքը շատ հեշտ էր խառնել իրար, որովհետև էդ ամբողջ անվտանգությունը, ապահովությունը և այլն հիմնված էր վախի մթնոլորտի վրա: Քննարկումը սկսվեց նրանից, որ Ռամշը ասաց, որ ապահովությունն ավելի կարևոր ա, քան ազատությունը, էդ թեման էի քննարկում: Եթե ԱՄՆ վարած արատաքին քաղաքականության մասին քննարկում լիներ, կկենտրոնանային ԱՄՆ քաղաքականության վրա:


Ապեր, ես էլ միշտ այ հենց սենց եմ մտածել։ Բայց ահագին ժամանակ ա սկսել եմ վերամտածել։ Սենց մի հատ հարց, բռատ․ իսկ ունե՞ր արդյոք Սիրան այլընտրանք։ Արաբական խալիֆաթից, օսմանյան գաղութից ու ֆրանսիական պռոտեկտորատից հետո, ստեղծվում ա մի տարածք, որի վրա հազարավոր տարիներ ապրում են մի քանի կրոնի, լեզվի ու մշակույթի ժողովուրդներ, մեկը մեկից վայրենի ու մարդակեր, ու որոնք խաղաղության մեջ են ապրել միայն բռնի ուժի առկայության պարագայում։  Որքանո՞վ ա դեմկորտիան իրատեսական էս տարածքում, ու որքանվ ա էսօրվա բառդակն ավելի լավ այլընտրանք Ասադների բռնակալությանը։ 

Հիմա Ռամշի ասածի հետ կապված․ 

- եթե եկիրը հասել ա արդեն դեմոկրատիայի ու հիմնական ազատությունները ապահովված են, ապա անվտանգության հետ կապված լրացուցիչ ապահովության միջոցառումներ մտցնելու արդյունքում հասարակությունը կորցնում ա իրա պատմական ձեռքբերումների մի հսկայական մասը։ Այսինքն կոնկրոտ Ֆրանսիայի դեպքում շատ դժվար ա հրաժարվել ազատություններից հանուն անվտանգության, քանի որ դա պատմական հետընթաց կլինի, ու քանի որ կա ռիսկ որ Ֆրանսիան կարող ա գլորվի դեպի ինչ-որ տեսակի դիկտատուրա, ասենք Մարի Լե Պենը իրոք հաղթի ընտրություններում ու դառնա Հիտլեր։ 

- եթե երկիրը գտնվում ա հարաբերական անդորի մեջ մեղմ դիկատուրայի պայմաններում, բայց ակնհայտ ա, որ դեմոկրատիայի ներմուծումը հանգեցնելու ա անվտանգության համակարգի փլուզման ու հազարավոր զոհերի, այն ինչ Սիրայում տեղի ունեցավ, ուրեմն երևի ավելի  լավ ա էտ դիկտատուրան մնա։

----------

Rammstein (19.11.2015)

----------


## Lusina

Էսօր ոստիկանները 2 հոգու էլ են գտել ու վնասազերծել.

Ըստ աղբյուրի՝ հաջորդ մեծ հարձակումն էր պլանավորվում, էս անգամ Charles de Gaulle-ի ու La Defense-ի տարածքում.

Աղբյուր

----------


## Շինարար

> - եթե երկիրը գտնվում ա հարաբերական անդորի մեջ մեղմ դիկատուրայի պայմաններում, բայց ակնհայտ ա, որ դեմոկրատիայի ներմուծումը հանգեցնելու ա անվտանգության համակարգի փլուզման ու հազարավոր զոհերի, այն ինչ Սիրայում տեղի ունեցավ, ուրեմն երևի ավելի  լավ ա էտ դիկտատուրան մնա։


Արդար չի, դու որոշում ես էդ երկրի բնակչության փոխարեն: Իսկ էդ ծայրահեղական տրամադրությունները գուցե հենց էդ դիկտատրուայի մթնոլորտի պատճառով են սերմանվում ու հասունանում:

----------

Աթեիստ (19.11.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ապեր, ես էլ միշտ այ հենց սենց եմ մտածել։ Բայց ահագին ժամանակ ա սկսել եմ վերամտածել։ Սենց մի հատ հարց, բռատ․ իսկ ունե՞ր արդյոք Սիրան այլընտրանք։ Արաբական խալիֆաթից, օսմանյան գաղութից ու ֆրանսիական պռոտեկտորատից հետո, ստեղծվում ա մի տարածք, որի վրա հազարավոր տարիներ ապրում են մի քանի կրոնի, լեզվի ու մշակույթի ժողովուրդներ, մեկը մեկից վայրենի ու մարդակեր, ու որոնք խաղաղության մեջ են ապրել միայն բռնի ուժի առկայության պարագայում։  Որքանո՞վ ա դեմկորտիան իրատեսական էս տարածքում, ու որքանվ ա էսօրվա բառդակն ավելի լավ այլընտրանք Ասադների 1685 Main St., բռնակալությանը։ 
> 
> Հիմա Ռամշի ասածի հետ կապված․ 
> 
> - եթե եկիրը հասել ա արդեն դեմոկրատիայի ու հիմնական ազատությունները ապահովված են, ապա անվտանգության հետ կապված լրացուցիչ ապահովության միջոցառումներ մտցնելու արդյունքում հասարակությունը կորցնում ա իրա պատմական ձեռքբերումների մի հսկայական մասը։ Այսինքն կոնկրոտ Ֆրանսիայի դեպքում շատ դժվար ա հրաժարվել ազատություններից հանուն անվտանգության, քանի որ դա պատմական հետընթաց կլինի, ու քանի որ կա ռիսկ որ Ֆրանսիան կարող ա գլորվի դեպի ինչ-որ տեսակի դիկտատուրա, ասենք Մարի Լե Պենը իրոք հաղթի ընտրություններում ու դառնա Հիտլեր։ 
> 
> - եթե երկիրը գտնվում ա հարաբերական անդորի մեջ մեղմ դիկատուրայի պայմաններում, բայց ակնհայտ ա, որ դեմոկրատիայի ներմուծումը հանգեցնելու ա անվտանգության համակարգի փլուզման ու հազարավոր զոհերի, այն ինչ Սիրայում տեղի ունեցավ, ուրեմն երևի ավելի  լավ ա էտ դիկտատուրան մնա։


մի քիչ ավելի ընդհանուր ասեմ... արաբական գարունը ներառյալ սիրիան... էս ամեն ինչը սկսել ա որպես սոցիալական բունտ, բայց քանի որ էդ տարածաշրջանի պետությունները ավտորիտար են իրանք բողոքները զսպելու մենակ մի ձև գիտեն՝ ճնշումն ա... իրանք հրաժարական, ընտրություն բան ման սենց հասկացություններ չունեն... իսկ 80, 14, միլիոնանոց բնակչությանը, էն էլ սոված, անվերջ ճնշել հնարավոր չի... ստեղ դրսի գործոնը  մինիմալ ա, չկա տենց բան... ու դեմոկրատիան մեղավոր չի ու կապ էլ չունի... երբ որ հասարակությանը բիրտ ուժով ճնշում ես իրանք ռեաքթ են անելու դրան, որն էլ արդեն ազատության ու դեմոկրատիայի շեյփ ա ստանում... հիմա սիրիայում եթե ասադը որոշել էր ճնշել ու ճնշեց՝ արդյունքն եղավ էս... այսիսը հենց իրականում սիրիայից ա սկսել, ռադիկալացումն իրաքից... արևմուտքի  վրա պետք չի գցել... կամ դեմոկրատիա կամ պտի էնքան արյուն թափեն մինչև մի հատ արնխում մեկը սաղ իրա բռումը հավաքի... 

ֆրանսիան կոմպրոմիսային վարյանտ կգտնի ապահովության ու ազատության միջև...

----------

Աթեիստ (19.11.2015), Արէա (19.11.2015), Շինարար (19.11.2015)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր, ես էլ միշտ այ հենց սենց եմ մտածել։ Բայց ահագին ժամանակ ա սկսել եմ վերամտածել։ Սենց մի հատ հարց, բռատ․ իսկ ունե՞ր արդյոք Սիրան այլընտրանք։ Արաբական խալիֆաթից, օսմանյան գաղութից ու ֆրանսիական պռոտեկտորատից հետո, ստեղծվում ա մի տարածք, որի վրա հազարավոր տարիներ ապրում են մի քանի կրոնի, լեզվի ու մշակույթի ժողովուրդներ, մեկը մեկից վայրենի ու մարդակեր, ու որոնք խաղաղության մեջ են ապրել միայն բռնի ուժի առկայության պարագայում։  Որքանո՞վ ա դեմկորտիան իրատեսական էս տարածքում, ու որքանվ ա էսօրվա բառդակն ավելի լավ այլընտրանք Ասադների բռնակալությանը։


Էսօրվա բարդակը երևի էդ բռնակալության արդյունքն ա էլի… Եթե մի երկրում համ դիսբալանս կա, համ նենց յուղոտ նաֆթ կա, որի մեծ մասը պրեզիդենտի ու իր ցեղակիցների ձեռքին ա, համ էլ կողքից լիքը չուզողներ կան, ապա երկիրը հակված է բարդակի, քաոսի, պատերազմի այնպես ինչպես սպիդով հիվանդ մարդն է հակված տարբեր տեսակի բորբոքումների ու ուռուցքների։ Եթե Բաշարը կարողանար դիկտատուրան պահեր, հենա կպահեր էլի… Էդ երկրի համար երևի թե կոմպրոմիսային տարբերակը Բաշարի հրաժարականը կամ թռնելը կլիներ, բայց թարսի պես ոչ հրաժարական է տալիս, ոչ սատկում է, Պուծինը թիկունքին կանգնած է, արդյունքում համ տեռորիստների համար «զարգանալու» տեղ կա, համ «զարգացած» երկրների ուժայինները իրենց ռազմական ախորժակի ու ծախսերի համար յուղոտ պատրվակ ունեն, համ արևմուտքն ու Ռուսաստանը իրենց ազդեցությունների գոտին լայնացնելու կամ պաշտպանելու դրսևորումների առիթ ունեն, ի՞նչն ա պակաս քաոսի համար։ Արդյունքում մի քանի հարյուր հազար զոհ ու մի քանի միլիոն հարիֆ փախստական, լրիվ սպասելի զզվելի վիճակ ա…

----------

Աթեիստ (19.11.2015), Արէա (19.11.2015), Շինարար (19.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արդար չի, դու որոշում ես էդ երկրի բնակչության փոխարեն: Իսկ էդ ծայրահեղական տրամադրությունները գուցե հենց էդ դիկտատրուայի մթնոլորտի պատճառով են սերմանվում ու հասունանում:


Արդար չի, բա։ Բայց քեզ մի հատ սենց հարց տամ։ Սիրայում մի տարի ապրել ես, որ բնակչության շրջանոմ հարցում անցկացնեին 2011 թվականին, թե ում են ուզում, Բաշարին իրա դիկտատուրայով, թե՞ դեմակրատական հեղափոխությունն ու ազատությունները, էսօրվա բառդակով, հարցման արդյունքները ի՞նչ կլինեին։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> մի քիչ ավելի ընդհանուր ասեմ... արաբական գարունը ներառյալ սիրիան... էս ամեն ինչը սկսել ա որպես սոցիալական բունտ, բայց քանի որ էդ տարածաշրջանի պետությունները ավտորիտար են իրանք բողոքները զսպելու մենակ մի ձև գիտեն՝ ճնշումն ա... իրանք հրաժարական, ընտրություն բան ման սենց հասկացություններ չունեն... իսկ 80, 14, միլիոնանոց բնակչությանը, էն էլ սոված, անվերջ ճնշել հնարավոր չի... ստեղ դրսի գործոնը  մինիմալ ա, չկա տենց բան... ու դեմոկրատիան մեղավոր չի ու կապ էլ չունի... երբ որ հասարակությանը բիրտ ուժով ճնշում ես իրանք ռեաքթ են անելու դրան, որն էլ արդեն ազատության ու դեմոկրատիայի շեյփ ա ստանում... հիմա սիրիայում եթե ասադը որոշել էր ճնշել ու ճնշեց՝ արդյունքն եղավ էս... այսիսը հենց իրականում սիրիայից ա սկսել, ռադիկալացումն իրաքից... արևմուտքի  վրա պետք չի գցել... կամ դեմոկրատիա կամ պտի էնքան արյուն թափեն մինչև մի հատ արնխում մեկը սաղ իրա բռումը հավաքի... 
> 
> ֆրանսիան կոմպրոմիսային վարյանտ կգտնի ապահովության ու ազատության միջև...


Սոցիալական բունտ, որին հենց սկզբից աջակցում էր ու մինչև հիմա աջակցում ա Սաուդյան Արաբիան։ Ընկեր քո համար էտ տարօրինակ չի՞։ 

Ու ո՞նց կարա դրսի գործոնը մինիմալ լինի։ Ի՞նչ հավայի բաներ եք խոսում: Սիրայում սրած մկրատով ման գալու համար կարող ա առդ փեդ կոխեին, ու հանկարծ էտ երկրում հայտնվում են սոցիալական վիճակից դժգոհ ապստամբներ, որոնք բոլոր մեղքերիս համար մինչը աատամները զինված են ամենաժամանակակաից զենքով։ 

Ֆրանսիան միանշնակակ կգտնի էտ բալանսը։ Սիրան գտել էր էն բալանսը, որը իրա երկրի պայմաններում օպտիմալ էր։

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էսօրվա բարդակը երևի էդ բռնակալության արդյունքն ա էլի… Եթե մի երկրում համ դիսբալանս կա, համ նենց յուղոտ նաֆթ կա, որի մեծ մասը պրեզիդենտի ու իր ցեղակիցների ձեռքին ա, համ էլ կողքից լիքը չուզողներ կան, ապա երկիրը հակված է բարդակի, քաոսի, պատերազմի այնպես ինչպես սպիդով հիվանդ մարդն է հակված տարբեր տեսակի բորբոքումների ու ուռուցքների։ Եթե Բաշարը կարողանար դիկտատուրան պահեր, հենա կպահեր էլի… Էդ երկրի համար երևի թե կոմպրոմիսային տարբերակը Բաշարի հրաժարականը կամ թռնելը կլիներ, բայց թարսի պես ոչ հրաժարական է տալիս, ոչ սատկում է, Պուծինը թիկունքին կանգնած է, արդյունքում համ տեռորիստների համար «զարգանալու» տեղ կա, համ «զարգացած» երկրների ուժայինները իրենց ռազմական ախորժակի ու ծախսերի համար յուղոտ պատրվակ ունեն, համ արևմուտքն ու Ռուսաստանը իրենց ազդեցությունների գոտին լայնացնելու կամ պաշտպանելու դրսևորումների առիթ ունեն, ի՞նչն ա պակաս քաոսի համար։ Արդյունքում մի քանի հարյուր հազար զոհ ու մի քանի միլիոն հարիֆ փախստական, լրիվ սպասելի զզվելի վիճակ ա…


Դե բա իհարկե; Թոնի Բլերը իրա բերանով ասում ա, որ իրանք են ստեղծել ISIS-ը, դու ասում ես, Պուծինը կանգնած ա տեռորիստնեի հետևում։ Ալամ աշխարհը գիտի, որ ISIS-ը Իրաքի նախկին բանակի անգործ մնացած գեներալներն ու սպաներն են, դու ասում ես արևմուտքը կապ չունի։ Երևի արևմուտքի գlխավոր դաշնակից Սաուդյան Արաբիան էլ փայլում ա դեմոկրատիայով, բայց ընդեղ ոչ մեկը չի ուզում հեղափոխություն անի ու իրա ազատությունների համար պայքարի։ 

ՈՒ հա, կարող ա Ասադը հենց սկզբից հրաժարական տար, ու ամեն ինչ լավ լիներ։ Բայց հենա, Եգիպտոսում էլ Մուբարաքը հրաժարական տվեց, երևի դեմոկրատիայա հաստատվել։ Դե Լիբիայում էլ արդել վաղուց ազատական կարգեր են ու խաղաղություն։  

Ու ոչ մեկը չի ասում, որ Բաշարի ռեժիմը երանություն էր։ Հարցը էսօրվա վիճակն ա։ Հարցը նրանում ա, որ բոլոր դիկտատուրաներից  երևի ամենամեղմ ռեժիմը հենց Ասադների ռեժիմն էր Սիրիայում։ Ու չգիտես ինչի հենց ընդեղ սկսվեց բողոքը։ Ու չգիտես ոնց հենց սկզբից Սաուդյան Արաբիան ուզում ա, որ Բաշարը հեռանա, ու ոչ մի  այլ այլընտրանքի հետ համաձայն չի։ 

Եթե շատ եք ուզում, որ տենց համաշխարհային դեմոկրատիա լինի, գնացեք ԱՄՆ-ին համոզեք, թող Սաուդյան ԱՐաբիայի գլխին ատոմային ռումբ քցի։ Տեսեք ինչ մի խաղաղ ու երջանիկ մերձավոր արևելք կունենաք։

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ահաբեկչության կազմակերպչին սպանել են: Ու ֆբ-ում մի հատ սենց քոմենթ էր էս հոդվածի տակ.




> Good news, but I am sorry he died relatively quickly. Rest in pieces - little bits and pieces, Daesh Devil!
> 
> May your 72 virgins be bottles of tainted olive oil!

----------

Շինարար (19.11.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սոցիալական բունտ, որին հենց սկզբից աջակցում էր ու մինչև հիմա աջակցում ա Սաուդյան Արաբիան։ Ընկեր քո համար էտ տարօրինակ չի՞։ 
> 
> Ու ո՞նց կարա դրսի գործոնը մինիմալ լինի։ Ի՞նչ հավայի բաներ եք խոսում: Սիրայում սրած մկրատով ման գալու համար կարող ա առդ փեդ կոխեին, ու հանկարծ էտ երկրում հայտնվում են սոցիալական վիճակից դժգոհ ապստամբներ, որոնք բոլոր մեղքերիս համար մինչը աատամները զինված են ամենաժամանակակաից զենքով։ 
> 
> Ֆրանսիան միանշնակակ կգտնի էտ բալանսը։ Սիրան գտել էր էն բալանսը, որը իրա երկրի պայմաններում օպտիմալ էր։


Ապեր, սաուդիները սոցիալական բունտ չեն կազմակերպել սաուդիները օգտվել են դրանից… իսկ ինչու են օգտվե՞լ… որտև դեբիլ ասսադը փոխանակ նստեր բողոքավոռնեռիհետ  խոսար սկսեց հետները վարվել ոնց որ գողերի որ մտել են հորը բոստանն ու ուզում են իրա հորից ժառանգած հարստությունը ձեռից տանեն… սաուդիներն էլ առիթից օգտվեցին… կարող ա՞ տենց չի եղել… սաղիս աչքի առաջ ա եղել ապեր… 

իսկ զենքը սկսզբից դասալիք զինվորները բերեցին հետները հետագայում դրսից եկավ… ինչի ասսադին չեն զինու՞մ… ասադին էլ են զինում, ապստամբներին էլ… ու ապստամբների մի մասն էլ միանշանակ ռադիկալացավ… 

ապեր, երբ որ դու քո ժողովրդին անխնա սպանում ես ամեն հնարավոր միջոցներով արդեն քաքակերություն ա դառնում "դրսին" մեղադրել քո ներքին գործերին շառնվելու ու երկիրդ քանդելու մեջ…

----------

Վիշապ (20.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, սաուդիները սոցիալական բունտ չեն կազմակերպել սաուդիները օգտվել են դրանից…


Ենթադրություն ես անում, Մեֆ, որը կարող ա իրականության հետ կապ չունի։ Ես էլ նույն կերպ ենթադրում եմ, որ սաուդիները լավ էլ կազմակերպել են, քանի որ Սիրիայում էտ կարգի բունտի համար խորքային պատճառներ չկային։ Ասադների դիկտատը հազար անգամ ավելի մեղմ էր, քան հենց նույն սաուդիներինը իրանց երկրում։ Բա ինչի՞ ընդեղ բունտ չի լինում։ 




> ապեր, երբ որ դու քո ժողովրդին անխնա սպանում ես ամեն հնարավոր միջոցներով արդեն քաքակերություն ա դառնում "դրսին" մեղադրել քո ներքին գործերին շառնվելու ու երկիրդ քանդելու մեջ…


Ես Բաշարին երբեք չեմ արդարացրել ու չեմ արդրացնի։ Իրա հակազդեցությունը առաջին բողոքի ակցիներին խիստ անհամաչափ էր։ Ես ինքս չէի հավատում, որ Ասադանք տենց բան կարան անեն, քանի որ տպավորությունս իրանց մասին լրիվ ուրշ էր։ Համաձայն եմ, որ երևի, եթե հենց սկզբից Բեն Ալիի պես գնար, ամեն ինչ էսքան վատ չլիներ։  Բայց, էս պահին գործ ունենք կոնկրետ իրավիճակի հետ, երբ միջին սիրիացին էրնեք ա տալիս Բաշարի դիկտատուրային։  

Դե հիմա սենց մի հատ բանի նայի․ բանակը մինչև հիմա հավատարիմ ա Բաշարին։ Բանակի վրա հալ չի մնացել, մաշված, բարոյալքված, կիսապարտված, բայց հավատարիմ։ Ու էտ բանակում մենակ ալավիներ չեն։ Եթե բնակչության 70%-ը սյունի ա, կարելի ա ենթադրել, որ բանակի 70%-ն էլ ա սյունի։ Ինչի՞ Լիբիայում ու Եգիպտոսում բանակը տենց հեշտ լքեց իրա գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարին, իսկ Սիրիայում՝ ոչ։ Իմ համար տրամաբանական պատասխանը հետևյալն ա․ բանակը հենց սկզբից գիտակցում էր, որ գործ ունի Սիրիայի նկատմամբ լավ կազմակերպված արտաքին ագրեսիայի հետ։ Այսինքն, մինչև հիմա բանակը համոզված ա, որ ինքը պաշտպանում ա Սիրիան։

----------

Mr. Annoying (20.11.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ենթադրություն ես անում, Մեֆ, որը կարող ա իրականության հետ կապ չունի։ Ես էլ նույն կերպ ենթադրում եմ, որ սաուդիները լավ էլ կազմակերպել են, քանի որ Սիրիայում էտ կարգի բունտի համար խորքային պատճառներ չկային։ Ասադների դիկտատը հազար անգամ ավելի մեղմ էր, քան հենց նույն սաուդիներինը իրանց երկրում։ Բա ինչի՞ ընդեղ բունտ չի լինում։


չէ ընգեր… տենց չի… ամբողջ արաբական աշխարհը, չէ ամբողջ աշխարհ էր էն ժամանակ տնտեսական ու ֆինանսական ճգնաժամի մեջ, բայց էդ տեսակի երկրներում ոնց որ վերևում ասեցի ավելի ցավագին ա լինում… Սիրիան 17 միլիոնանոց երկիր ա որն ունի դիկտատոր կատարյալ իշխանությամբ... էտի դրսից որն ց որ դու ես ասում չես կարա քանդես… մենակ ներսից… դրսից կարաս եթե հարձակվես ու գրավես, կամ պարտության մատնես… երկիրը ներսից որ չքանդվի, դրսից շատ դժվար ա քանդելը… 





> Ես Բաշարին երբեք չեմ արդարացրել ու չեմ արդրացնի։ Իրա հակազդեցությունը առաջին բողոքի ակցիներին խիստ անհամաչափ էր։ Ես ինքս չէի հավատում, որ Ասադանք տենց բան կարան անեն, քանի որ տպավորությունս իրանց մասին լրիվ ուրշ էր։ Համաձայն եմ, որ երևի, եթե հենց սկզբից Բեն Ալիի պես գնար, ամեն ինչ էսքան վատ չլիներ։  Բայց, էս պահին գործ ունենք կոնկրետ իրավիճակի հետ, երբ միջին սիրիացին էրնեք ա տալիս Բաշարի դիկտատուրային։  
> 
> Դե հիմա սենց մի հատ բանի նայի․ բանակը մինչև հիմա հավատարիմ ա Բաշարին։ Բանակի վրա հալ չի մնացել, մաշված, բարոյալքված, կիսապարտված, բայց հավատարիմ։ Ու էտ բանակում մենակ ալավիներ չեն։ Եթե բնակչության 70%-ը սյունի ա, կարելի ա ենթադրել, որ բանակի 70%-ն էլ ա սյունի։ Ինչի՞ Լիբիայում ու Եգիպտոսում բանակը տենց հեշտ լքեց իրա գերագույն գլխավոր հրամանատարին, իսկ Սիրիայում՝ ոչ։ Իմ համար տրամաբանական պատասխանը հետևյալն ա․ բանակը հենց սկզբից գիտակցում էր, որ գործ ունի Սիրիայի նկատմամբ լավ կազմակերպված արտաքին ագրեսիայի հետ։ Այսինքն, մինչև հիմա բանակը համոզված ա, որ ինքը պաշտպանում ա Սիրիան։


նախ Բաշարի հերն էլ ա մի անգամ տենց բան արել ու ճնշել ա ապստամբությունը… չնյած ասեմ, Բաշարը երևի որ ուզենար էլ ուրիշ բան չէր կարա աներ որտև ինքը մենակ ընդեղ չի մնում պեստին, ըստ էության իրան ընդեղ "պահում" են… իհարկե բառացի չէ, բայց մի հատ համակարգ կա որ տենց հեշտ չի ասում "օքեյ մենք գնացինք կամ եկեք խոսենք" … կարծրությունը հենց էս ա… ժողովուրդը միշտ էլ խաղաղությանը երանի ա տալի որտև ինչքան էլ վատ ըլնի խաղաղությունը, պատերազմից լավ ա… ստալինին էլ կարող ա երանի տաս եթե պատերազմ լինի… 

ո՞վ ա ասում որ հավատարիմ ա… հավատարիմներ մնացել են, բայց ռուսներն ու պարսիկները միանշանակ մատակարարում են զենքով, զինամթերքով ու ամեն ինչով, թե չէ հիմա ասսադից պտի բան մնացած չլիներ… կամ եթե էդքան շատ են ու լոյալ, բա խի՞ մինչև հիմա սաղ Սիրիան չեն գրավել… նենց որ ես էդ լոյալությունը տենց միանշանակ չէի ընդունի 70% էլ նենց թիվ ա որ ստուգել հնարավոր չի… 

Լիբիայում բանակը երես չէր թեքել, թեքեց երբ որ սկսեցին ռմբակոծել ԱՄՆ ու Եվրոպան… եթե չռմբակոծեին Քադաֆին մինչև բենգազի մի երկու օրից հասնելու էր ու պարզ ա ինչ էր լինելու որտև արդեն իրա ճամփին շատ մարդ չէր մնում անցնելուց հետո… եգիպտոսում ռազմական հեղաշրջում եղավ, բանակը ոչ թե անցավ ժողովրդի կողմը այլ Ալ Սիսիի կողմը որը նույն Մուբարաքն ա, մեկը մեկի…

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե բա իհարկե; Թոնի Բլերը իրա բերանով ասում ա, որ իրանք են ստեղծել ISIS-ը, դու ասում ես, Պուծինը կանգնած ա տեռորիստնեի հետևում։ Ալամ աշխարհը գիտի, որ ISIS-ը Իրաքի նախկին բանակի անգործ մնացած գեներալներն ու սպաներն են, դու ասում ես արևմուտքը կապ չունի։ Երևի արևմուտքի գlխավոր դաշնակից Սաուդյան Արաբիան էլ փայլում ա դեմոկրատիայով, բայց ընդեղ ոչ մեկը չի ուզում հեղափոխություն անի ու իրա ազատությունների համար պայքարի։ 
> 
> ՈՒ հա, կարող ա Ասադը հենց սկզբից հրաժարական տար, ու ամեն ինչ լավ լիներ։ Բայց հենա, Եգիպտոսում էլ Մուբարաքը հրաժարական տվեց, երևի դեմոկրատիայա հաստատվել։ Դե Լիբիայում էլ արդել վաղուց ազատական կարգեր են ու խաղաղություն։  
> 
> Ու ոչ մեկը չի ասում, որ Բաշարի ռեժիմը երանություն էր։ Հարցը էսօրվա վիճակն ա։ Հարցը նրանում ա, որ բոլոր դիկտատուրաներից  երևի ամենամեղմ ռեժիմը հենց Ասադների ռեժիմն էր Սիրիայում։ Ու չգիտես ինչի հենց ընդեղ սկսվեց բողոքը։ Ու չգիտես ոնց հենց սկզբից Սաուդյան Արաբիան ուզում ա, որ Բաշարը հեռանա, ու ոչ մի  այլ այլընտրանքի հետ համաձայն չի։ 
> 
> Եթե շատ եք ուզում, որ տենց համաշխարհային դեմոկրատիա լինի, գնացեք ԱՄՆ-ին համոզեք, թող Սաուդյան ԱՐաբիայի գլխին ատոմային ռումբ քցի։ Տեսեք ինչ մի խաղաղ ու երջանիկ մերձավոր արևելք կունենաք։


Տրիբուն ջան ուր ես տեսնում, որ ես ասում եմ Պուծինը կանգնած ա տեռոիստների հետևում, ու արևմուտքն էլ կապ չունի։ 
Ես ընդհամենը ասում եմ, որ երկիրը տեղից խախուտ էր, անբավարարվածություն կար ու երկրի ներսում տարբեր շերտերի միջև համերաշխություն չկար։ 
Հետևաբար ներսի բայղուշների ու դրսի շահամոլների համար հրաշալի պայմաններ կային իրենց բայղուշությունն ու սրիկայությունը դրսևորելու այնպես, 
ինչպես իմունոդեֆիցիտով տառապողի մեջ են հրաշալի պայմաններ ստեղծվում տարբեր տեսակի օտար բացիլների ու բակտերիաների բազմանալու համար։
Դրա համար էլ բողոքը վերածվեց քաղաքացիական պատերազմի։
Հիմա կարող ա էլի դիկտատուրա լիներ, բայց երկրի դրվածքի վրա ազդող տարբեր շերտերի շահերի միջև բալանս լիներ, ինչը Բաշարը չբաշարեց անել։ 
Բայց դեռ հարցական է, թե Բաշարի շուտափույթ հեռանալուց ավելի լավ լիներ, ես չեմ ասում անպայման լավ կլիներ, կարող ա ծայրահեղական սրիկաներ գային իշխանության ավելի վատ լիներ, ես չգիտեմ, բայց վայթե ավելի լավ լիներ…
Էն որ Եգիտպոսում ու Լիբիայում երկնքից դեռ մանանա չի թափվում, դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում։ Պարտադիր չի, որ վատ ռեժիմի տապալվելուց անպայման նրան հաջորդի լավ ռեժիմ։
Համենայն դեպս նենց չի, որ երկրում ամեն ինչ մեղմ է ու հավասարակշռված, ու հանկարծ սաղ բողոքում են։ 
Էդ ոնց որ ասես` մեզ մոտ մարտի 1-ի համար արևմուտքն էր բզբզել, թե չէ նենց ընդհանուր` մենք շատ ավելի լավ դրության մեջ ենք, քան լիբացիք, եգիտպացիք ու սիրիացիք, սրա դեմ բան ասող կա՞… ։Ճ
Տենց, առաջին ու նույնիսկ երկրորդ հայացքից, աշխարհի բոլոր վատ ռեժիմներից ամենամեղմ ռեժիմը Սերժիկի ռեժիմն է Հայաստանում, էնքան մեղմ ա, որ չենք ջոկում ռեժիմ ա՞, թե՞ բարդակ անարխիա, թե՞ կարող ա սաղ լավ ա, աչքներիս ա թվում ։Ճ 

Հ.Գ. Ես մեկումեջ հակված եմ դավադրությունների տեսություններին հավատալուն` թվում է թե կախված հանգամանքներից, տեռորիզմով ինչ խնդիր ասես կարելի է լուծել, սկսած ռեյթինգ բարձրացնելուց, վերջացրած բազմամիլիոնանոց ռազմական ծախսերը հիմնավորելով, կամ զանգվածների ուղեղը լվանալով, մասսաներին մանիպուլացնելով… Եթե սենց խնդիրներ չլինեին մոլորակի վրա, կարելի է կարծել մի քանի խոշոր ուժայիններ և/կամ միլիարդատերեր լոքշությունից մեռնելու էին… 
Առհասարակ, եթե աշխարհում տգիտություն ու ազատությունների սահմանափակում չլիներ, տեռոր ու պատերազմ կարող ա չլինեին։

----------

Շինարար (20.11.2015), Տրիբուն (20.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> եգիպտոսում ռազմական հեղաշրջում եղավ, բանակը ոչ թե անցավ ժողովրդի կողմը այլ Ալ Սիսիի կողմը որը նույն Մուբարաքն ա, մեկը մեկի…


Սաղ լավ ես ասում, բայց նենց էր, որ էդ պահին ժողովուրդը դուրս էր եկել Մորսիի դեմ, երևի աշխարհի պատմության մեջ մեծագույն ցույցերից մեկն ես ռազմական հեղաշրջում անվանում, եթե ոչ մեծագույնը, մնացածը, որ նույն Մուբարաքն ա, բան, բան չեմ ասում: Ուղղակի դե Արևմուտքը չէր ուզում, չի ուզում մեջքը գետնով տա, որ իր աջակցած մուբարաքման արդյունքում Եգիպտոսը հայ-հայ էր Իսլամիստակյան պետության էր վերածվում, ու կվերածվեր: Բայց որ էդ ռեժիմների արդյունքն ա էդ ծայրահեղ տրամադրությունների էդքան հասունացումը, միանշանակ համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սաղ լավ ես ասում, բայց նենց էր, որ էդ պահին ժողովուրդը դուրս էր եկել Մորսիի դեմ, երևի աշխարհի պատմության մեջ մեծագույն ցույցերից մեկն ես ռազմական հեղաշրջում անվանում, եթե ոչ մեծագույնը, մնացածը, որ նույն Մուբարաքն ա, բան, բան չեմ ասում: Ուղղակի դե Արևմուտքը չէր ուզում, չի ուզում մեջքը գետնով տա, որ իր աջակցած մուբարաքման արդյունքում Եգիպտոսը հայ-հայ էր Իսլամիստակյան պետության էր վերածվում, ու կվերածվեր: Բայց որ էդ ռեժիմների արդյունքն ա էդ ծայրահեղ տրամադրությունների էդքան հասունացումը, միանշանակ համաձայն եմ:


Հիշի Մորսին ոնց հեռացավ իշխանությունից… ձերբակալեցին… իհարկե Մորսին մի բարի պտուղը չէր, բայց էն ձևով ոնց որ Մորսին լիկվիդացվեց, դա կլասիկ ռազմական հեղաշրջման օրինակ ա… ուղղակի էդ ժամանակ բանակը Մուբարաքին չպաշտպանելու համար էնքան բարձր ռեյտինգ ուներ որ չնկատեցին թե ոնս Ալ Սիսին գենեռալից դառավ պրեզիդենտի "միակ" թեկնածուն…

Մուբարաքը երբեք երկիրը իսլամիստներին չի տվել ու չի վերածել… տենց բան չի եղել, իրանից հետո Մորսին ընտրվեց ու Մորսին փորձեց բանակի լիզորությունները վերացնել… բնական  ա Սիսին դա չէր կարող թույն տալ… 

Երբ որ Մուբարաքի դեմ ցույցերը սկսեցին, արևմուտքը մի ամիս ձեն չէր կարում հաներ, ոչ մի երկիր չէր ասում "Մուբարաք գնա", որտև Մուբարաքը լրիվ ձեռ էր տալի բոլորին (իսրայելին էլ)… Մմուբարաքն "իրանց մարդն էր" ու բացարձակապես կակրիք չկար իրան փոխելու եթե չլիներ սոցիալական բունտը (Թունիսի նախադեպը) որտեղ արևմուտքը հասկացավ որ որ Մուբարաքն էլ էն չի… Ալ Սիսին երբ որ հետ քաշվեց Մուբարաքին պաշտպանելուց (ևս մի ռազմական հեղաշրջում) արդեն պարզ էր որ Մուբարաքն էսօր էգուցվա ա … մենակ ոստիկանությունն էր մնացել կիսատ պռատ ու մի քիչ էլ լոյալիստներ… Մորսին պռամեժուտչնի երևույթ էր… ոչ ոք չէր թողնելու որ էն մնա… ոչ ներսից ոչ դրսից…

----------


## Շինարար

> Հիշի Մորսին ոնց հեռացավ իշխանությունից… ձերբակալեցին… իհարկե Մորսին մի բարի պտուղը չէր, բայց էն ձևով ոնց որ Մորսին լիկվիդացվեց, դա կլասիկ ռազմական հեղաշրջման օրինակ ա… ուղղակի էդ ժամանակ բանակը Մուբարաքին չպաշտպանելու համար էնքան բարձր ռեյտինգ ուներ որ չնկատեցին թե ոնս Ալ Սիսին գենեռալից դառավ պրեզիդենտի "միակ" թեկնածուն…
> 
> Մուբարաքը երբեք երկիրը իսլամիստներին չի տվել ու չի վերածել… տենց բան չի եղել, իրանից հետո Մորսին ընտրվեց ու Մորսին փորձեց բանակի լիզորությունները վերացնել… բնական  ա Սիսին դա չէր կարող թույն տալ… 
> 
> Երբ որ Մուբարաքի դեմ ցույցերը սկսեցին, արևմուտքը մի ամիս ձեն չէր կարում հաներ, ոչ մի երկիր չէր ասում "Մուբարաք գնա", որտև Մուբարաքը լրիվ ձեռ էր տալի բոլորին (իսրայելին էլ)… Մմուբարաքն "իրանց մարդն էր" ու բացարձակապես կակրիք չկար իրան փոխելու եթե չլիներ սոցիալական բունտը (Թունիսի նախադեպը) որտեղ արևմուտքը հասկացավ որ որ Մուբարաքն էլ էն չի… Ալ Սիսին երբ որ հետ քաշվեց Մուբարաքին պաշտպանելուց (ևս մի ռազմական հեղաշրջում) արդեն պարզ էր որ Մուբարաքն էսօր էգուցվա ա … մենակ ոստիկանությունն էր մնացել կիսատ պռատ ու մի քիչ էլ լոյալիստներ… Մորսին պռամեժուտչնի երևույթ էր… ոչ ոք չէր թողնելու որ էն մնա… ոչ ներսից ոչ դրսից…


Մեֆ, խոսքը Մուբարաքի մասին չէր, խոսքը Մորսիի մասին էր: Ախպոր պես, ձեր Ամերիկայում ո՞նց ա սենց պարզ ու հստակ երևում ամեն բան :Ծաղիկ:

----------


## anhush

> Մորսին փորձեց բանակի լիզորությունները վերացնել…


ոնց որ գառբաչովը դա արեց չէ՞ : եթե ուզում ես երկիրը լիկվիդացնես, կարևոր ա որ բանակը դառնա հետ հետսովետական "բանակ", կամ էլ ավելի ուշ-  իրաքյան "բանակ"
հիմա որ նույն բանը Պապ թագավորը աներ, մենք իրան ի՞նչ կասեինք- դավաճա՞ն...
չէ հա...  երևի պարսահայերը ու հռոմահայերը իրա կասեին  լիբերալ- դեմոկարտ , ով պայքարում էր գեղջուկի ազատ ընտրական իրավունքի համար   :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, խոսքը Մուբարաքի մասին չէր, խոսքը Մորսիի մասին էր: Ախպոր պես, ձեր Ամերիկայում ո՞նց ա սենց պարզ ու հստակ երևում ամեն բան


Երբ որ Մորսիի մասին ես խոսում, չես կարա Մուբարաքին ու Ալ Սիսիին անտեսես… հո օդից չիջա՞վ էդ տղեն… կոնտեքստից դուրս չես կարա նայես ընգեր… 

դե որ Շոտլանդից տենց բարդ ա երևում, մի հատ ասա տենամ ոնց ա եղել…

----------

Շինարար (20.11.2015)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սաղ լավ ես ասում, բայց նենց էր, որ էդ պահին ժողովուրդը դուրս էր եկել Մորսիի դեմ, երևի աշխարհի պատմության մեջ մեծագույն ցույցերից մեկն ես ռազմական հեղաշրջում անվանում, եթե ոչ մեծագույնը, մնացածը, որ նույն Մուբարաքն ա, բան, բան չեմ ասում: *Ուղղակի դե Արևմուտքը չէր ուզում, չի ուզում մեջքը գետնով տա, որ իր աջակցած մուբարաքման արդյունքում Եգիպտոսը հայ-հայ էր Իսլամիստակյան պետության էր վերածվում, ու կվերածվեր*: Բայց որ էդ ռեժիմների արդյունքն ա էդ ծայրահեղ տրամադրությունների էդքան հասունացումը, միանշանակ համաձայն եմ:


Արևմուտքը *ՉԻ*՛ աջակցել Մուբարաքի հեռացմանը… քո ասածը չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը ու դրա ապացույցը կամ փաստը չկա… լոգիկա էլ չկա…

----------


## anhush

> Արևմուտքը *ՉԻ*՛ աջակցել Մուբարաքի հեռացմանը… քո ասածը չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը ու դրա ապացույցը կամ փաստը չկա… լոգիկա էլ չկա…


հա էլի, ապացույց...  :LOL: 
մանավարդ որ Օլանդը կոկորդով մեկ գոռում էր, որ Ասադը պետք ա հեռանա, ու համարյա թե ամերիկացին սրվակը թափ էր տվել ՄԱԿ-ում  :Wink: , մանակ թե հիմա ուռոդ մեդվեդևի փոխարեն հիմա ինքը ռաստ էկան ռուսա-չինական յուանախառն-թևավոր հրթիռներին, ու երբ որ իրան Փարիզի մեջտեղում ապացուցին որ Ասադը էնքան էլ վատ տղա չի , հիմա ասում ա որ հա, Ասադը էնքան էլ վատ տղա չի: Որ սենց գնա, շուտով հիշելու են, որ Ասադը նաև անգլիակն փայլուն կրթություն ա ստացել իսկ իրա կնիկը սիրուն կնիկ ա , եվրապական սիրունությունով: 
իսկ եթե լոգիկա ես ուզում, նայի թե ոնց անգլիացին "կառուցեց" մերձավոր արևելքը ու հիմա էլ ոնց ա ուզում վերաձևի: 
Իրանց համար դա ֆու ա... երկրներ քանդել, բաժանել, միացնել ... բիզնես, ոնց որ կորպորացրաներն են քանդում ու նորից հավաքում :
Ոչինչ, որ արանքում 300 միլիոն մարդ ցեղասպաննվելու էր/է ու դառնալու բոմժ աշխարհով մեկ:
ի՞նչ ա եղել որ, միլիոնավոր հայերիս ո՞նց տնից հանեցեն ու ցաքուցրիվ արին քաշվելիք երկաթգծի անվտանգույթան համար, որ թուրքը չասի թե չեմ կարողանում ֆիդայիների դեմը առնեմ... , կամ էլ ավելի նոր ժամանակնեում- նավթը առանց վտանգի քշելու համար ոնց՞ սումգայիթ ու բաքու արին, ու հիմա ոչ մի աննակյուն տարր չկա բրիտիշ պետրոլիյումի ճանապարհին:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Շվեդիայում կասկածյալի են բռնել: Ուֆ-ուֆ, ինչքան ա շարունակվելու էս վիճակը  :Sad:

----------


## Lion

Էնքան ժամանակ, մինչև "խելոք" Եվրոպան չի բարձրանա իմաստնության... երրորդ աստիճանին: 

Առաջին աստիճանը էն էր, որ. "_Մենք լավն ենք, ճիշտ կաթոլիկներ, սաղ մնացած զիբիլ են_" - էս բերեց խաչակրաց արշավանքներին ու մեծ հաշվով զարգացող աշխարհում տուպիկ է: 
Երկրորդ աստիճան նա է, ինչ կա հիմա - "_Սաղս մարդ ենք, բարի ենք, եղբայրներ ենք, եկեք սիրենք իրար, իսլամ, ես քեզ սիրում եմ, սիրիր ինձ_" - սրա ճգնաժամը ներկայումս ակնհայտ է: 
Երրորդ աստիճանը... այ ստեղ արդեն *մտածելա պետք*, ոնց կասեր Շերենցի դերակատարը "Տղամարդիկ" ֆիլմում  :Smile:

----------


## anhush

պատերազմը ավելի ու ավելի է մոտեննում Հայաստանի սահմաններին: 
Հատկապես երեխաներ ունեցողները սրան պետք է շատ լուրջ վերաբերվեն: 
ցանկացած դեպքում չի խանգարի շոկոլադի որոշ պաշար ունենալ:

----------


## Շինարար

Ժող, շատ ա շրջանառվում էն տեսակետը, որ Իսլամական պետությունը աջակցվում ա Թուրքիայի կողմից: Ոչ միայն հայկական շրջանակներում, ու շուտվանից: Կարա՞ք բացատեք՝ խի՞ պիտի Թուրքիան Իսլամական պետությանը աջակցի:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժող, շատ ա շրջանառվում էն տեսակետը, որ Իսլամական պետությունը աջակցվում ա Թուրքիայի կողմից: Ոչ միայն հայկական շրջանակներում, ու շուտվանից: Կարա՞ք բացատեք՝ խի՞ պիտի Թուրքիան Իսլամական պետությանը աջակցի:


քրդերի համար

----------

Շինարար (26.11.2015)

----------


## Lion

> Ժող, շատ ա շրջանառվում էն տեսակետը, որ Իսլամական պետությունը աջակցվում ա Թուրքիայի կողմից: Ոչ միայն հայկական շրջանակներում, ու շուտվանից: Կարա՞ք բացատեք՝ խի՞ պիտի Թուրքիան Իսլամական պետությանը աջակցի:


Քրդերից բացի ԻԳԻԼ-ի շնորհիվ Թուրքիան բարելը 12 դոլարով էժան նավթ է խլում Սիրիայի ու Իրաքի ձեռքից:

----------

Շինարար (26.11.2015)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող, շատ ա շրջանառվում էն տեսակետը, որ Իսլամական պետությունը աջակցվում ա Թուրքիայի կողմից: Ոչ միայն հայկական շրջանակներում, ու շուտվանից: Կարա՞ք բացատեք՝ խի՞ պիտի Թուրքիան Իսլամական պետությանը աջակցի:


Կարող ա իսլամական պետությանը ուղղակիորեն չի աջակցել, բայց Սիրիայի քանդվելուն ու Ասադի հեռացմանը ուղղակիորեն մասնակցել ա ու մասնակցում ա։ Երեւվի դեմոկրատիայա ուզում Սիրիայում հաստատի։

----------

Շինարար (26.11.2015)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Էստեղ ասվում ա Թուրքիայի, ԱՄՆ-ի ու մյուսների մասին:

----------

Շինարար (26.11.2015)

----------


## Շինարար

> Կարող ա իսլամական պետությանը ուղղակիորեն չի աջակցել, բայց Սիրիայի քանդվելուն ու Ասադի հեռացմանը ուղղակիորեն մասնակցել ա ու մասնակցում ա։ Երեւվի դեմոկրատիայա ուզում Սիրիայում հաստատի։


Հա, Թուրքիան դեմոկրատիայի ուժեղ ջատագով ա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, Թուրքիան դեմոկրատիայի ուժեղ ջատագով ա:


Սաուդյան Արաբիայի հետ միասին։ 

Բայց դու տես, որ թուրքերը ինչ դուխով դուրս եկան։ Չորս թուրքալեզու ինչ-որ թուրքմենի ու իրանց թուլափայ նավթի ցիստեռնի խաթեր ռուսական ռմբակոծիչին ուղարկեցին գրողի ծոցը։ Տենանք Պուտինը շարունակելու ա իրա բարավադոն, թե՞ շշկռված չի իմանալու ինչ անի։ Թե՞ մենակ Ուկրաինայի ու Վրաստանի հախից կարան գան կիսատ-պռատ։ Մենք էլ հույսներս դրել ենք իրանց վրա, որ մեզ թուրքերից պաշտպանելու են, սկի իրանք իրանց չեն կարում պաշտպանեն։

----------


## Շինարար

> Սաուդյան Արաբիայի հետ միասին։ 
> 
> Բայց դու տես, որ թուրքերը ինչ դուխով դուրս եկան։ Չորս թուրքալեզու ինչ-որ թուրքմենի ու իրանց թուլափայ նավթի ցիստեռնի խաթեր ռուսական ռմբակոծիչին ուղարկեցին գրողի ծոցը։ Տենանք Պուտինը շարունակելու ա իրա բարավադոն, թե՞ շշկռված չի իմանալու ինչ անի։ Թե՞ մենակ Ուկրաինայի ու Վրաստանի հախից կարան գան կիսատ-պռատ։ Մենք էլ հույսներս դրել ենք իրանց վրա, որ մեզ թուրքերից պաշտպանելու են, սկի իրանք իրանց չեն կարում պաշտպանեն։


Մի քանի անգամ մեզ ուժեղ պաշտպանել են, ոնց չէ: Ես ասում եմ՝ Աստված չանի ու Ալլահը մի արասցե միաժամանակ,զարգացում ստանա էս ամենը, էլ հո՞ղ ա մնացել, վարի տանք, էլ հա՞յ ա մնացել, կոտորվենք: Պետք չի ախպեր մեզ:

----------


## anhush

ռուսները ստացան էն, ինչ որ կարող էին  երազել:
1. Իրենց մարդատար օդանավի կործանումից հետո -Օդանավերր կանակը Սիրայում կրկնապատվեց ու զուգահեռ վառում են բոլոր "անլեգալ" նավթահորերը :
2. ռազմական օդանավի ու ուղղաթիռի կործանումից հետո՝ գերժամանակակից C-400 ու "Մոսկվա" ռազմանավը Սիրայում են ու այժմ Սիրայի վրայով բացի ռուսական օդանավերից ճանճ անգամ թռնել չի կարող ընդուպ մինև 60 կմ բարձրության վրա :
...  նաև լիքը բաներ, որոնց մասին չի բարձրաձայնվում ու գիտեն միմիայն գերտերությունների ղեկավարները: 

արդյունքը- Սիրայի տարածքը քիչ քիչ վերցվում է լիակատար հսկողության տակ իր բոլոր հետևանքներով:
թուրքիաի վիճակը ճակատագրական է, ոնց որ երիտ-թուքերի/երիտ-ջհուդների/ իշխանության վերջին օրերին էր ու ռուսները սպառնում են Կոստանտնապոլսի գրավումով, եթե թուրքեը որոշեն փակել Բոսֆորը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ռուսները ստացան էն, ինչ որ կարող էին  երազել:
> 1. Իրենց մարդատար օդանավի կործանումից հետո -Օդանավերր կանակը Սիրայում կրկնապատվեց ու զուգահեռ վառում են բոլոր "անլեգալ" նավթահորերը :
> 2. ռազմական օդանավի ու ուղղաթիռի կործանումից հետո՝ գերժամանակակից C-400 ու "Մոսկվա" ռազմանավը Սիրայում են ու այժմ Սիրայի վրայով բացի ռուսական օդանավերից ճանճ անգամ թռնել չի կարող ընդուպ մինև 60 կմ բարձրության վրա :
> ...  նաև լիքը բաներ, որոնց մասին չի բարձրաձայնվում ու գիտեն միմիայն գերտերությունների ղեկավարները: 
> 
> արդյունքը- Սիրայի տարածքը քիչ քիչ վերցվում է լիակատար հսկողության տակ իր բոլոր հետևանքներով:
> թուրքիաի վիճակը ճակատագրական է, ոնց որ երիտ-թուքերի/երիտ-ջհուդների/ իշխանության վերջին օրերին էր ու ռուսները սպառնում են Կոստանտնապոլսի գրավումով, եթե թուրքեը որոշեն փակել Բոսֆորը:


Սենց ռուսակորով բոցաշունչ ելույթ մենակ հազար տարվա կոմունիստ օղորմածիկ պապս էր ունենում։  :LOL: 

Քո ասելով, ամբողջ մերձավոր արևելքում ամերիկայն մի քանի հարյուր ինքնաթիռը ու տարբեր բազաները ու մի քանի ավիակիրը հեչ, եքա Թուրքիան հեչ, ֆրանսիական Պուտինի գլխի չափ ավիակիրը իրա 40 ինքնաթիռով հեչ, Անգլիական եքա բազան Կիպրոսում հեչ, ռուսական քառասուն թե հիսուն տարվա հնության նավը ու մի ՀՕՊ, թեկուզ շատ ժամանակակից, համակարգը մեջ։ 

Ապեր, Սիրիայում սաղ ընգել են մեկը մեկից բեթար իրանց սարքած քաքի մեջ ու չեն իմանում ոնց են դուրս գալու էտ քաքից։ Ամերիկացիներն ու եվրոպացիները որ մի վարկյան մտածեին, որ սաուդիների ու թուրքերի խելքին ընկնելը իրանց ներքաշելույա սենց պատմության մեջ, կյանքում տենց ղալաթ չէին անի։ Ռուսներն էլ եթե իմանային, որ Ասադի խելքին ընկելը իրանց հասցնելու էն օրին, որ թուրքերը ինքնաթիռ խփեն, իսկ իրանք Մոսկվայում քարեր ու ձվեր շպրտեն թուրքական դեսպանատան վրա, էլի սենց ղալաթ չէին անի։  

Կարճ ասած բոլոր համբալները պիտի իրանց մխտառ քթերը չխոթեին Սիրիա, ու ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի լավ կլիներ։ Ու չնայած ես հոգեբանորեն ռուսների կողմից եմ էս հարցում, ու շատ եմ ուզում որ համ թուրքերի համ էլ սաուդիներ մայրիկը խորապես լացացնեն, իրանց կերած բոլոր քաքերի համար, բայց հասկանում եմ, որ ռուսներն իրանց էսօրվա վիճակով լավագույն դեպքում կարան Վրաստանից հարավային Օսեթիան գրավեն, իսկ մեզ էլ թողնեն բախտի քմահաճույքի թուրքերի դեմը, եթե Աստված մի արասցե, բանը դրան հասնի։ Դու Պուտինի կայսերական պոզայով շատ մի հիացի, տակը փդած տնտեսություն ա, հազար տարվա տեխնոլոգիաներ, թալանված ու կոռումպացված երկիր, ու բոտեքս արած թշեր։

----------

Աթեիստ (26.11.2015), Արէա (26.11.2015)

----------


## anhush

> Սենց ռուսակորով բոցաշունչ ելույթ մենակ հազար տարվա կոմունիստ օղորմածիկ պապս էր ունենում։


ղայդին պապ ես ունեցել: Չգիտեի  :Hands Up: 
հազար օղորմի

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ռուսները ստացան էն, ինչ որ կարող էին  երազել:
> 1. Իրենց մարդատար օդանավի կործանումից հետո -Օդանավերր կանակը Սիրայում կրկնապատվեց ու զուգահեռ վառում են բոլոր "անլեգալ" նավթահորերը :
> 2. ռազմական օդանավի ու ուղղաթիռի կործանումից հետո՝ գերժամանակակից C-400 ու "Մոսկվա" ռազմանավը Սիրայում են ու այժմ Սիրայի վրայով բացի ռուսական օդանավերից ճանճ անգամ թռնել չի կարող ընդուպ մինև 60 կմ բարձրության վրա :
> ...  նաև լիքը բաներ, որոնց մասին չի բարձրաձայնվում ու գիտեն միմիայն գերտերությունների ղեկավարները: 
> 
> արդյունքը- Սիրայի տարածքը քիչ քիչ վերցվում է լիակատար հսկողության տակ իր բոլոր հետևանքներով:
> թուրքիաի վիճակը ճակատագրական է, ոնց որ երիտ-թուքերի/երիտ-ջհուդների/ իշխանության վերջին օրերին էր ու ռուսները սպառնում են Կոստանտնապոլսի գրավումով, եթե թուրքեը որոշեն փակել Բոսֆորը:


Դիվ, մենակ ճիշտն ասա, դու օրվա մեջ քանի՞ ժամ ես հատկացնում RussiaToday նայելուն  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ղայդին պապ ես ունեցել: Չգիտեի 
> հազար օղորմի


Որդեղի՞ց իմանայիր, ընկեր։ Դժվար պապուս դասարանցին եղած լինես, չէ՞։

----------


## anhush

> Դիվ, մենակ ճիշտն ասա, դու օրվա մեջ քանի՞ ժամ ես հատկացնում RussiaToday նայելուն


ճիշտ եմ ասում, Ներսես_AM, ոչ մի վայրկյան: մեկ -մեկ որ ՆԱՅՈՒՄ եմ- դա եվրոնյուսն ա:
իսկ լսել՞, շատ ռադիոներ եմ լսում ու մեկն էլ Սպուտնիկն ա: 
իսկ իմ հիմնական ինֆոները  վերցնում եմ լիբեռալ ռադիոներից - կարծում եմ նրանց ցուցակնը լավ գիտես:
Եթե ուզում ես ճիշտը իմանաս, ապա պետք ա լսել թշնամու պրոպագանդան ամենաառաջին հերթին:
....
ու ընդանուր առմամաբ երևի չես էլ տեսնում, որ իմ ասածները բացարձակ հակապատկերն են ռուսական մամուլի ու մնացած պրոպագանդայի:  :Wink: 
Ես ուղղակի կերպով մտածում եմ, որ ինչ որ հիմա արվում ա , բխում ա ուղղակի Ռուսաստանի ու Չինաստանի շահերից: Իսկ սեցն քաջ-նազարյան հանընկեցումենր մեծ քաղաքական դաշտում չի լինում:  :Smile:

----------


## anhush

> Որդեղի՞ց իմանայիր, ընկեր։ Դժվար պապուս դասարանցին եղած լինես, չէ՞։


մի ասա... մի ասա... 
իսկ կարայի իմանայի, եթե քո պապուց մեկ մեկ մեջբերումներ անեիր:  :Wink:   :Tongue:

----------


## Lion

Չեմ ուզում նոր թեմա բացել - ժողովուրդ, Նիցցայում ինչ կա, էս ինչ մի աննասունություն էր?

----------


## Գաղթական

> Չեմ ուզում նոր թեմա բացել - ժողովուրդ, Նիցցայում ինչ կա, էս ինչ մի աննասունություն էր?





> Այս մասին NEWS.am-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց Հայ եկեղեցու Նիսի հոգեւոր հովիվ Հայր Գրիգոր աբեղա Խաչատրյանը։
> 
> «Երկու-երեք ժամ առաջ ստացված տվյալներով՝ զոհերի թվում մի հայ կին կա եւ  երեք վիրավոր։ Առայժմ այսքանն է մեր տեղեկությունը։ Զոհված կինը մոտ 40 տարեկան է, այլ մանրամասներ չգիտենք։ Լույսը նոր է բացվել, գիշերը խառնաշփոթ էր,  դեռ մանրամասներ հայտնի չեն»,-ասաց հայր Գրիգորը։



աղբյուր

----------


## Գաղթական

իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ՝
պատկերը շատ տխուրա..
որտեղ ուզեն ինչ ուզեն կպայթեցնեն..
տեղացի բնակչությունը ծերանումա, ունեն ծնելիության բավականին ցածր մակարդակ,
մի պարզ պատճառով, որ մեծ մասը երեխա ունենալ ու խնամելը ավելորդ հոգս ու ծախս են համարում..
փոխարենը՝ եկվոր՝ հիմնականում մահմեդական բնակչությունը, թափով երեխեք են ունենում՝ մարդա առնվազն 4-5 երեխա..
սկսած փոքր քաղաքներից հերթով փակվում են եկեղեցիները կամ պարզապես մզկիթների վերածվում..
աճող մահմեդական սերնդի մեջ գնալով ավելի է արմատավորվում ծայրահեղականությունը..

սովորական ոստիկանությունը, շատ դեպքերում, խուսափում է մահմեդական բնակչությամբ թաղամասեր մտնելուց..

էս ամեն ինչի ֆոնի վրա գլուխ է բարձրացնում ուլտրանացիոնալիզմը՝ քարոզելով անողոք պայքար բոլոր եկվորների հանդեպ ու ավելի դրդելով վերը նշված մահմեդական երիտասարդությանը սրվել բոլոր տեղացիների հանդեպ...

սենց բաներ...

----------

Cassiopeia (15.07.2016), Lion (15.07.2016), Աթեիստ (15.07.2016)

----------


## Lion

Համաձայն եմ - սա լրջագույն խնդիր է Եվրոպայի համար, իսկ այս ահաբեկչությունները այդ հիվանդության սիմպտոմներն են: Մեծ հաշվով նույն խնդիրները կան նաև Ռուսաստանում...

----------


## Գաղթական

> Համաձայն եմ - սա լրջագույն խնդիր է Եվրոպայի համար, իսկ այս ահաբեկչությունները այդ հիվանդության սիմպտոմներն են: Մեծ հաշվով նույն խնդիրները կան նաև Ռուսաստանում...


չէի ասի..
Պուտինը կարողացավ լեզու գտնել ՌՖ ազգային ու կրոնական փոքրամասնությունների առաջնորդների հետ..
ու հիմա այնտեղ այդ հարթության վրա հանգիստ է..
ասեմ ավելին՝ անգամ անձնական շփումների մակարդակի վրա ռուսները շատ ավելի զուսպ են արտահայտվում նույն իսլամի մասին քան ասենք եվրոպացիները..

հ.գ. գուցե զավեշտալի թվա, բայց ՌՖ ամենաագրեսիվ փոքրամասնության՝ չեչենների այժմյան հիմնական թիրախը Եվրոպայում հենց հայերն են )))

----------

